# EagleRidge Breeder Review?



## ChrisGTR

Hello,

I'm currently searching for a Male Golden Retriever with a medium gold coat (not too dark, not too light), and I've been contacting Eagle Ridge thus far about their upcoming liter, which is from Jeter and Savannah.

I've also done searching around on this website and I've found that they have not had the best reviews from people on here, but I've also found that they've defended themselves against just about every negative thing said. Can anyone provide any actual legitimate evidence that should prevent me from purchasing a puppy from them? Is there anything more I should ask them for (I.E. additional clearances/information/certifications)? 

I'm still new to this puppy buying business, but I want to make the most educated decision the first time around to ensure my dog lives a happy and healthy life.

Does anyone have any FIRST HAND experience with them and their puppies?

Can anyone else suggest a reputable Florida breeder with either an upcoming liter or puppies currently for sale?

Thank you so much! :wavy:


Also: They are asking $1800 for a puppy. This seems to be a little higher than average, but the male seems to be quite a champ. Even though this price is a little high, I'm willing to pay as long as I know the puppy is clear of anything harmful.


----------



## Swampcollie

A puppy is not a used car. Don't haggle, most breeders find it extremely rude.

After looking at the pedigree and clearance data, I see too many Fairs and a COI that is too high for my liking. I would pass on this one.


----------



## ChrisGTR

Swampcollie said:


> A puppy is not a used car. Don't haggle, most breeders find it extremely rude.
> 
> After looking at the pedigree and clearance data, I see too many Fairs and a COI that is too high for my liking. I would pass on this one.


What do you mean Fairs and COI? Sorry I am very new to this.

Also, they emailed me and told me both parents come with hip, elbow, eye, and heart clearances.


----------



## Shalva

to many fairs means to many dogs with hips scores graded at fair... while fair is the lowest passing score... if you have fairs you really want to be breeding them to goods and excellents to try and improve hip quality so in this case there are alot of dogs with hips that are scored as fair vs. good or excellent. 

the coi is a co-efficient of inbreeding... we like to see a relatively low number 12.5 or less this tells you how inbred a dog is... if a dog is to inbred then you increase the risk of genetic issues due to the inbreeding... in this case the coefficient of inbreeding is to high and when it is very high you increase risk... 

thats what he means


----------



## ChrisGTR

Shalva said:


> to many fairs means to many dogs with hips scores graded at fair... while fair is the lowest passing score... if you have fairs you really want to be breeding them to goods and excellents to try and improve hip quality so in this case there are alot of dogs with hips that are scored as fair vs. good or excellent.
> 
> the coi is a co-efficient of inbreeding... we like to see a relatively low number 12.5 or less this tells you how inbred a dog is... if a dog is to inbred then you increase the risk of genetic issues due to the inbreeding... in this case the coefficient of inbreeding is to high and when it is very high you increase risk...
> 
> thats what he means


Thank you so much for the reply!

As anyone had any first hand experience with them or their puppies? While these are all valid points I wonder in reality how much "fair" increases probability of issues. Same with the COI


----------



## Shalva

ChrisGTR said:


> Thank you so much for the reply!
> 
> As anyone had any first hand experience with them or their puppies? While these are all valid points I wonder in reality how much "fair" increases probability of issues. Same with the COI


the only thing you can do is increase your odds of having a healthy puppy... and are there other breeders who are having puppies that having better hip scores or lower coi's ... there are no guarantees in anything but when you are spending alot of money on a puppy you want to try and increase your odds the best you can.


----------



## ChrisGTR

Shalva said:


> the only thing you can do is increase your odds of having a healthy puppy... and are there other breeders who are having puppies that having better hip scores or lower coi's ... there are no guarantees in anything but when you are spending alot of money on a puppy you want to try and increase your odds the best you can.


I absolutely agree which is why I joined and posted . Thanks for your help!

There is another breeder not too far from me. Her Name is Pamela and I found her on the AKC. Can anyone give me any information on this breeder (Anderson Goldens), and the puppies parents? They just had a liter in December and will be ready to go home soon!

Breeders.NET


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I would pass. Not one mentioning of clearances and two litters at the same time? Seems fishy to me. Where in Florida are you? 

Maybe try contacting the Florida Gulf Coast Golden Retriever Club, Golden Retriever Puppies Florida, Breeders. and seeing if they can refer you to a member of their club. 

To be quite honest, $1,800 may give you a good puppy, depending on the breeder. Most puppies from a REPUTABLE breeder will cost that much. I suggest you read some of the topics listed in this section of the forum on how to read websites, clearances, and how to find the perfect puppy for your family.


----------



## Kmullen

This breeder has claimed to do penn hips. But their are a few offspring out of jeter in OFA that received an elbow clearance but not hips. Or vice versa.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

And the dam only has an elbow and cardiac clearance. Again... He might do penn hip.... I would ask about eyes and hip clearances. And the only thing in offa of her mom is a cardiac clearances. A lot of missing pieces and questions that need to be answered. 

Have you contacted snowbird? Wonderland? Crescent? Goldtox? Lakewood's? Gemini?

All are other breeders in Florida.


----------



## ChrisGTR

MaddieMagoo said:


> I would pass. Not one mentioning of clearances and two litters at the same time? Seems fishy to me. Where in Florida are you?
> 
> Maybe try contacting the Florida Gulf Coast Golden Retriever Club, Golden Retriever Puppies Florida, Breeders. and seeing if they can refer you to a member of their club.
> 
> To be quite honest, $1,800 may give you a good puppy, depending on the breeder. Most puppies from a REPUTABLE breeder will cost that much. I suggest you read some of the topics listed in this section of the forum on how to read websites, clearances, and how to find the perfect puppy for your family.


I've been reading up quite a bit but honestly it's a lot to grasp. Quite overwhelming, lol. From first glance the places I've been looking seem AMAZING, then I dig a little deeper and find out these not so great issues.

I am in Miami Florida, but I'd be willing to drive up to 4 or so hours to pick up my new companion!

I will contact them and see if they can refer me to somebody, thank you!


----------



## ChrisGTR

kfayard said:


> This breeder has claimed to do penn hips. But their are a few offspring out of jeter in OFA that received an elbow clearance but not hips. Or vice versa.
> 
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> And the dam only has an elbow and cardiac clearance. Again... He might do penn hip.... I would ask about eyes and hip clearances. And the only thing in offa of her mom is a cardiac clearances. A lot of missing pieces and questions that need to be answered.
> 
> Have you contacted snowbird? Wonderland? Crescent? Goldtox? Lakewood's? Gemini?
> 
> All are other breeders in Florida.


Gemini has a 2 liter waiting list, I just called them. Lakewood seems good but their website is horrific, and absolutely no contact information. If someone can provide me with a phone number I'll gladly call them up!

I will look into the other ones you stated in a few minutes. Are they all 100% reputable?

Thank you!


----------



## Shalva

it is overwhelming but you will be glad you waited and did your homework


----------



## Nairb

ChrisGTR said:


> Gemini has a 2 liter waiting list, I just called them. Lakewood seems good but their website is horrific, and absolutely no contact information. If someone can provide me with a phone number I'll gladly call them up!
> 
> I will look into the other ones you stated in a few minutes. Are they all 100% reputable?
> 
> Thank you!


Just my opinion, but I wouldn't let the website deter you. Some of these folks are too busy to maintain a website, or just might not be computer savvy. I actually view a slick website as a minor red flag - some people enjoy maintaining a website, but I'm not sure I want to deal with a breeder who is heavily reliant on web traffic to generate interest in their puppies. I spoke with one of those early on in my search for a breeder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisGTR

Nairb said:


> Just my opinion, but I wouldn't let the website deter you. Some of these folks are too busy to maintain a website, or just might not be computer savvy. I actually view a slick website as a minor red flag - some people enjoy maintaining a website, but I'm not sure I want to deal with a breeder who is heavily reliant on web traffic to generate interest in their puppies. I spoke with one of those early on in my search for a breeder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


It's not deterring me at all, but does anyone have Lakewood contact number or email? I would love to contact them.


----------



## DanaRuns

ChrisGTR said:


> I've been reading up quite a bit but honestly it's a lot to grasp. Quite overwhelming, lol. From first glance the places I've been looking seem AMAZING, then I dig a little deeper and find out these not so great issues.
> 
> I am in Miami Florida, but I'd be willing to drive up to 4 or so hours to pick up my new companion!
> 
> I will contact them and see if they can refer me to somebody, thank you!


You're right, it can be very confusing. There is a lot to know, not a lot of resources to learn from, no regulations or controls, and sophisticated breeders out there who know how to make their less-than-acceptable breeding programs look good to the unsophisticated buyer. It can be a whirlwind of confusion and frustration. Goldens are overbred and there are a ton of slick, unethical breeders out there waiting to take your money. It's enough to make one give up and just buy the first puppy available.

But don't.

Stick to it. You are doing the right thing. Yes, it's hard. But I can tell you from experience it is soooo worth it. See the doggy covered in mud in my signature below? That dog came from a breeder such as is being discussed. She ended up very small, with hip and elbow problems that will cost me many thousands of dollars and surgeries for her, and she is still likely to have difficulty when she grows old. This is a family member you're getting, and it's worth some education, frustration and effort now to avoid potentially huge expenses and a suffering dog later. IMO.

There is a good puppy out there for you, and people here can help you find it. Just take a step back, exhale, and commit yourself to doing this thing right. And then you'll have the knowledge and skills you need for the rest of your life!


----------



## Claudia M

IMHO - $1800 is way too much.


----------



## ChrisGTR

DanaRuns said:


> You're right, it can be very confusing. There is a lot to know, not a lot of resources to learn from, no regulations or controls, and sophisticated breeders out there who know how to make their less-than-acceptable breeding programs look good to the unsophisticated buyer. It can be a whirlwind of confusion and frustration. Goldens are overbred and there are a ton of slick, unethical breeders out there waiting to take your money. It's enough to make one give up and just buy the first puppy available.
> 
> But don't.
> 
> Stick to it. You are doing the right thing. Yes, it's hard. But I can tell you from experience it is soooo worth it. See the doggy covered in mud in my signature below? That dog came from a breeder such as is being discussed. She ended up very small, with hip and elbow problems that will cost me many thousands of dollars and surgeries for her, and she is still likely to have difficulty when she grows old. This is a family member you're getting, and it's worth some education, frustration and effort now to avoid potentially huge expenses and a suffering dog later. IMO.
> 
> There is a good puppy out there for you, and people here can help you find it. Just take a step back, exhale, and commit yourself to doing this thing right. And then you'll have the knowledge and skills you need for the rest of your life!


I'm so so sorry for the issues your Golden has had! I hope the treatments and surgery bring her back to 100%! Thank you for the reply and posts like this are what brought me to the site in the first place! You're absolutely right though, the overwhelming amount of information almost makes me want to buy the first puppy I can find, but obviously I can't do that. I just want this dog in my life so bad it makes it hard to wait, but I will be patient and do the proper research before pulling the trigger!

I need to make the most educated decision the first time around, because as you know, this puppy will be in my life for the entirety of it's life! So I want to ensure a happy and healthy one.

I am going to contact the breeders posted above, and see if they have any upcoming liters that I can get on a waiting list for!

If anyone else would like to suggest any Florida breeders (Central Florida, East or West coast, and Southern Florida), I'd be glad to check them out! Thank you all so much!!


----------



## SheetsSM

Lakewood website has a "Contact Us" link that has email contact info: <[email protected]> The website looks "normal" to me, is it possible you're not looking at the right lakewood golden's website? Also, do a search on the forum for Lakewood and you'll see a number of members with Lakewood goldens.


----------



## Kmullen

ChrisGTR said:


> It's not deterring me at all, but does anyone have Lakewood contact number or email? I would love to contact them.



Are you looking at the right Lakewood?? I would never think her website was horrific! Lol! And her contact is on her website...just hit contact us on the right.


----------



## Kmullen

In Florida, the price varies from 1500 at the low end to 2000.


----------



## ChrisGTR

kfayard said:


> Are you looking at the right Lakewood?? I would never think her website was horrific! Lol! And her contact is on her website...just hit contact us on the right.


The contact us button is the issue, lol. It force opens apple mail, instead of just opening a separate page with her phone number and email which would be idea. I figured out how to just get her email from apple mail, and just sent her an email!

I just emailed: Wonderland, Lakewood, and GoldRox breeders! Hopefully they have some newborns or upcoming liters that I can get a good spot on the waiting list for!


----------



## ChrisGTR

Sadly none of them have replied yet. Can anyone else make suggestions on other reputable Florida breeders I can contact while I await their reply?


----------



## hvgoldens4

There is a really big circuit of dog shows going on in Florida right now. You really have to give us more than a day  I am lucky if I get to all my emails every couple days. 

Not at all trying to be rude at all but with family(and kids), a house, the dogs to take care of and activities with the kids and dogs.....there are only just so many hours in the day 

I understand that it is hard to be patient though when you are searching for a puppy. All those breeders are good breeders and I am sure you will hear back from them.


----------



## ChrisGTR

hvgoldens4 said:


> There is a really big circuit of dog shows going on in Florida right now. You really have to give us more than a day  I am lucky if I get to all my emails every couple days.
> 
> Not at all trying to be rude at all but with family(and kids), a house, the dogs to take care of and activities with the kids and dogs.....there are only just so many hours in the day
> 
> I understand that it is hard to be patient though when you are searching for a puppy. All those breeders are good breeders and I am sure you will hear back from them.


I wasn't shrugging them off for not responding in a day, trust me! I was simply say that they haven't replied while ALSO asking if there were additional breeders I can contact while I wait. I only stated they haven't replied so people wouldn't ask if I had contacted them yet, or what their responses were .

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Just be patient. Breeders may also have jobs outside of their hobby as breeders. Maybe they are contacting others to help you out. 

Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## DanaRuns

ChrisGTR said:


> I just emailed: Wonderland, Lakewood, and GoldRox breeders! Hopefully they have some newborns or upcoming liters that I can get a good spot on the waiting list for!


I found that reputable Golden breeders are a backward lot.  When I was looking, I got a MUCH better response when I made phone calls as opposed to emails. Some breeders who _never_ responded to multiple emails were right on top of it with a phone call.

Besides, every breeder is going to want to talk with you anyway to check you out, so giving them a phone call allows that to happen right up front -- an advantage for you and them.

So, try giving them a call! If there are no phone numbers on their websites, ask around here or at a dog show. Everybody knows everybody in the community.


----------



## mylissyk

ChrisGTR said:


> Gemini has a 2 liter waiting list, I just called them. Lakewood seems good but their website is horrific, and absolutely no contact information. If someone can provide me with a phone number I'll gladly call them up!
> 
> I will look into the other ones you stated in a few minutes. Are they all 100% reputable?
> 
> Thank you!


There is a "Contact Us" button on the right side of the screen it gives you an email, if this is the same Lakewood:

Lakewood Golden Retrievers


----------



## Finn's Fan

Chris, you might want to find out where all these dog shows are currently going on and go attend a couple. Take a look at the various breeders' dogs that have been recommended to you. You might even be able to meet some of the breeders at these shows and let them know you will be calling to discuss getting on a waiting list. Nothing like some face time to see what dogs you might be interested in!


----------



## Nairb

In addition to getting on a waiting list, I would highly recommend setting up a time when you can go visit with them and their dogs, once you narrow it down to 2-3 breeders. If they've never met you, there's a good chance you'll be skipped over by someone they have met. We drove 4.5 hours just to visit with a breeder, but that was after extensive contact by email and phone.


----------



## K9-Design

Wonderland (the Ganks) just had a big litter and have another on the way. They would be my first suggestion. Lakewood is excellent, and Ann Rowe (Magik Goldens) is great too. 

No matter where you go, make sure BOTH parents have OFA hip, elbow, heart and eye clearances listed when you search their registered name or number on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

If all four do not show up, then pass.

If a breeder with multiple litters a year cannot afford or be bothered with sending their clearances into OFA so they can be searched and verified by a third party, that is pretty crappy for their puppy buyers, their reputation and the breed as a whole. Don't take "I'll show you the clearances when you get here" or "you'll get the copies in your puppy booklet" as the right answer on this.


----------



## ChrisGTR

DanaRuns said:


> I found that reputable Golden breeders are a backward lot.  When I was looking, I got a MUCH better response when I made phone calls as opposed to emails. Some breeders who _never_ responded to multiple emails were right on top of it with a phone call.
> 
> Besides, every breeder is going to want to talk with you anyway to check you out, so giving them a phone call allows that to happen right up front -- an advantage for you and them.
> 
> So, try giving them a call! If there are no phone numbers on their websites, ask around here or at a dog show. Everybody knows everybody in the community.


It seems as though all but 1 of the breeders I've emailed do NOT list phone numbers on their websites, so if anyone has any phone contact information at all I would greatly appreciate it! I would love to get the ball rolling .

I appreciate the reply!!



K9-Design said:


> Wonderland (the Ganks) just had a big litter and have another on the way. They would be my first suggestion. Lakewood is excellent, and Ann Rowe (Magik Goldens) is great too.
> 
> No matter where you go, make sure BOTH parents have OFA hip, elbow, heart and eye clearances listed when you search their registered name or number on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> If all four do not show up, then pass.
> 
> If a breeder with multiple litters a year cannot afford or be bothered with sending their clearances into OFA so they can be searched and verified by a third party, that is pretty crappy for their puppy buyers, their reputation and the breed as a whole. Don't take "I'll show you the clearances when you get here" or "you'll get the copies in your puppy booklet" as the right answer on this.


I appreciate the suggestion! Great to hear about them having a big liter and I'm going to check them out immediately! I have emailed Lakewood (their contact me button was not working for some reason but I was able to figure out a way around it), so I am awaiting a reply from them. 




Finn's Fan said:


> Chris, you might want to find out where all these dog shows are currently going on and go attend a couple. Take a look at the various breeders' dogs that have been recommended to you. You might even be able to meet some of the breeders at these shows and let them know you will be calling to discuss getting on a waiting list. Nothing like some face time to see what dogs you might be interested in!


Thank you! I definitely am interested in doing this! Does anyone have any information on the shows? I'm in Miami but would be willing to drive depending on the date and time.


----------



## ChrisGTR

As a matter of fact, does anyone have a contact phone number for Wonderland? It seems as though they are my best bet! I greatly appreciate it .


----------



## SheetsSM

Have you filled out the puppy application form on the website for Wonderland? I have found if you just email but don't "follow directions" you may may not get a reply.


----------



## Kmullen

ChrisGTR said:


> As a matter of fact, does anyone have a contact phone number for Wonderland? It seems as though they are my best bet! I greatly appreciate it .


The shows are in Ocala, so a bit a ways from you. The ganks were there last weekend, but not sure about this weekend. I know Debbie with snowbird will be there also. There are some shows in Lakeland coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## LJack

Here is a link to AKC's Florida conformation event calendar.
http://www.akc.org/events/search/bl...save_as_default=Y&tab_type=CONF&saved_states=
If you see one you want to go to, find the superintendent column and go to their website. About a week -week and a half befor the show, the superintendent will post the number of Goldens entered, the time they will show and what ring. You don't want to make a drive just to find out you missed the Goldens. Here in AZ we always eek to be in the 8:00-9:45, early range:yuck:
If you, like to travel you might be able to make a weekend of it. Since, the Goldens showing will probably only take between 15min-2hours to show, you may want to have plans to use the rest of your day if you are going to make a drive.


----------



## K9-Design

Hi! The next closest show to you will be March in West Palm Beach.

If you want to email me I can give you the Gank's phone number (my email is [email protected]). Most people don't put phone numbers on their websites, for obvious reasons!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Golden Breeders Resource

Here are some other FL breeders- some I know and are great, some I have heard of but other people need to vet them for you and give their thumbs up or not.


Questan Golden Retrievers
Julie Kielts
Palm Harbor, FL USA 
[email protected]
questangoldens.org 
727-439-5695

Saffire Goldens
Sheree Melhuish & Haley Whitcomb
Bradenton, FL USA 34212 
[email protected]
www.SaffireGoldens.com 
941-747-8710

Amberwood Goldens
Robin Donahey
Davenport, FL USA 33836 
[email protected]
amberwoodgoldens.com 
(863) 422-9202


Blazinlake Goldens
Glenn Crawford
Lake Worth, FL USA 33467 
[email protected]
www.blazinlake.com 
(561) 602-7686

Bridgeton Goldens
Nancy Clinchy
Navarre, FL USA 
[email protected]
850-936-0393

Calypso Golden Retrievers
Terrie Pennington
Davie, FL USA 
[email protected]
www.calypsogoldens.com 

Fallchase Golden Retrievers
Barbara A. Tucker
Sanford, FL USA 32771 
[email protected]
www.Fallchase.com 

Gemini Goldens
Cindi Metcalf
Cocoa, FL USA 32926 
Limegroves @aol.com
www.Geminigoldens.com 
321-794-4955

KaraGold Goldens
Karen & Pat Brady
Brandon, FL USA 33509-2043 
[email protected]
www.karagold.com 
813-661-8937

Lakewood Goldens
Paula Veibl
Melbourne, FL USA 
[email protected]
www.lakewoodgoldens.com 
(321) 480-4442


Topbrass Goldens
Jackie Mertens
Elgin, FL USA 32340 
[email protected]
www.topbrassgoldens.com 
850-929-7502 cell 847-494-4227


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Hi! I have a Jeter, Eagleridge Stormy Pt's Knockin Them Out The Park, daughter (born 2/14/2011).

She is an AMAZING girl!! Best temperament ever and her willingness to please is outstanding, as well as her desire to train. She picks up on stuff so fast. She received her Canine Good Citizen at 6 months, and Rally Novice at 18 months or so (could've been sooner, but I am new to all this stuff too, and I slowed her up). She is about to be certified as a Therapy Dog...before 2 years of age! Bella has passed her CERF with no breeders options, and passed her Heart. Will be doing hips and elbows when 2 this year.

Having said all that, she was out of a different Dam, with Good hips. I was green, too, like you, at knowing what all this meant. OFA's, Hips, Eyes, CERF, Normal, Fair, Excellent, Pedigrees, Clearances, 5-generations, COI, etc, etc. My head spun!!! It takes a good deal of time to figure this all out, but you've come to the right place! There are some very experienced people on this forum!! I knew about clearances, just didn't know any more than the minimum. I've learned a ton in the last 2 years since getting Bella, both on this forum, as well as through all the breeder friends I've met along the way. 

Good luck in your search!! Consider joining a local Golden Retriever club in your area and get to know some knowledgeable people that can mentor you and help you get the best puppy possible for your needs.


----------



## ziggy3339

RE: Eagle Ridge Golden Retrievers.
I am getting one of their puppies (March 26th) that were born Jan. 29th. I searched for a looooong time. Their pups have been chosen to be in some Disney movies, one was champion dog in the Euchaniba (sorry about the spelling) last year. I also live in Florida and it's difficult to find one here. I went to SEE the new pups about 4 days ago so now have more of an idea about them. They have a REALLY big place for dogs (and it's beautiful). They have 38 dogs total. All but two are goldens. Those two are Swiss Mountain dogs (make the goldens look small. lol) The place is very clean, no smells and they are watchful of them all. There were three litters! My dog's mother is Savannah. I also met the father. Pups look healthy & adorable. There was one litter that was lagging a bit behind because it was the mother's first litter & there was some shortage of protein in her milk (I didn't understand this). Sometimes things happen with first litters (as I understood it in layman's language). There was a place for puppies a little older that were training for show one day (adorable). There was never a growl, just happy dogs everywhere. There's a lady their named Josie who takes care of things & she was wonderful. We got to play with the puppies a bit and they're adorable. My husband asked all the questions about health, they guarantee them for 2 years with 80% refund policy so it sounds good enough to me. I'm new at this too. I've wanted others (but they're much farther away) and this seemed to be the best I could find here. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Sounds like a lot of dogs and a lot of litters at once... Jeter is a very handsome dog. Neither of his parents have any clearances listed on OFA. On k9 data, there is a Penn Hip # for his sire, but no DI's or percentiles, so the number is meaningless. His mother has nothing listed on OFA or k9 data. These are questions to ask the breeder.


----------



## ziggy3339

*Really?*



Sally's Mom said:


> Sounds like a lot of dogs and a lot of litters at once... Jeter is a very handsome dog. Neither of his parents have any clearances listed on OFA. On k9 data, there is a Penn Hip # for his sire, but no DI's or percentiles, so the number is meaningless. His mother has nothing listed on OFA or k9 data. These are questions to ask the breeder.


Hello over there. I'm one who's getting a dog from this breeder (Eagle Ridge Goldens). My husband says he checked on all the backgrounds and they had everything (we need) for clearances. It appears you might also be a breeder? Is there somehow a chance you could be wrong about your research on these dogs? One of them won 1st place for the Eucaneba (no, I can't spell) award last year. Would they allow show dogs to not have background checks (no matter how beautiful they appear)? I hate to go pick up all the papers ready to take my new girl home only to find someone was less than honest in their answers. 
My heart is sinking....hoping there's a mistake. But listening to your wise words because I want to do the right thing.
Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Tahnee GR

While Jeter has the necessary clearances, his parents do not show up at all on the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals website. 

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Eyes and hearts might have been done but not sent in to be registered-you would have to ask the breeder for a copy of those for Jeter's parents. Odd though that they would send Jeter's in and not his parents, just to make a complete record. Eyes are to be done annually and within 12 months or so of breeding the dog.

Hips could be done by PennHip and so may not show up on OFA unless the breeder chooses to register them on there. Worth asking the breeder about, though.

OFA is the only group in North America certifying elbows now, so if elbows were done and cleared, it would be noted on their website. Again, something to ask the breeder about.

From this, it appears that at least the grandparents of the sire may not have all of their clearances in place, which would make me leery. Like Sally's Mom (who is a breeder and a vet) said, you will want to ask the breeder about this.


----------



## ziggy3339

I'm getting a puppy from Eagle Ridge Goldens March 26th (same litter Jeter & Savannah) as yourself ! I search for 1 1/2 years educating myself, looking at breeders, learning and learning more. Here's what I've found. Eagle Ridge Goldens are a FINE choice. They DO, in fact, have the clearances you want but you really need to talk to them. The website doesn't do them justice (they are VERY busy with these dogs!). If you call you'll find all your answers and will be happy. I visited them a couple of weeks ago and was beyond impressed with their doggy home. It was like being in heaven. All the dogs (and I saw all 38 of them) were happy, well taken care of, loved and treated above and beyond the call of duty. They have help, of course, and that was also lovingly done. Sometimes I believe people judge without knowing everything. Or perhaps they believe the website is the whole story (it's not at all). I used to choose my dogs according to the beauty of the dogs seen on a website. They I learned not all great breeders even have a website! It's been a long journey to this place. I've learned that we do the best we can (by the way, my dog is the same price as yours...which isn't always the case with breeders). It's a good price for what we're getting, actually in my opinion. I've been quoted as high as $6000 (yes, it's laughable but true) for a new pup. I wish you well in this doggy world. This is a great forum and I appreciate all the opinions (a wealth of knowledge) but for this particular breeder I'll have to say they are fine but you have to call them up.


----------



## Kmullen

ziggy3339 said:


> I'm getting a puppy from Eagle Ridge Goldens March 26th (same litter Jeter & Savannah) as yourself ! I search for 1 1/2 years educating myself, looking at breeders, learning and learning more. Here's what I've found. Eagle Ridge Goldens are a FINE choice. They DO, in fact, have the clearances you want but you really need to talk to them. The website doesn't do them justice (they are VERY busy with these dogs!). If you call you'll find all your answers and will be happy. I visited them a couple of weeks ago and was beyond impressed with their doggy home. It was like being in heaven. All the dogs (and I saw all 38 of them) were happy, well taken care of, loved and treated above and beyond the call of duty. They have help, of course, and that was also lovingly done. Sometimes I believe people judge without knowing everything. Or perhaps they believe the website is the whole story (it's not at all). I used to choose my dogs according to the beauty of the dogs seen on a website. They I learned not all great breeders even have a website! It's been a long journey to this place. I've learned that we do the best we can (by the way, my dog is the same price as yours...which isn't always the case with breeders). It's a good price for what we're getting, actually in my opinion. I've been quoted as high as $6000 (yes, it's laughable but true) for a new pup. I wish you well in this doggy world. This is a great forum and I appreciate all the opinions (a wealth of knowledge) but for this particular breeder I'll have to say they are fine but you have to call them up.


I am not sure which breeders you contacted in Florida. But, no REPUTABLE breeder I know in FL charges 6,000. That is way too much. They charge anywhere from $1200 to $2,000.


----------



## tippykayak

It looks like they haven't been good about getting clearances online (assuming they've been doing them), which isn't a dealbreaker for me, but it does mean reviewing all the paperwork carefully before committing to a puppy. That's a lot of CERFs and heart forms to look over. I would also be very careful to look at all the hip and elbow information, since there isn't a clearance history available online. That means that they haven't been doing OFA hips and elbows. They may have been doing PennHIP for hips, at least, but those are a bit tough for a layperson to read.

There are also several hip clearances on siblings and offspring of Jeter with no concurrent elbow clearance and several elbow clearances with no concurrent hip clearance. That's always an odd thing to see, and it would lead me to ask careful questions. Without seeing passing scores on a substantial number of ancestors and/or siblings, it would give me the heebies to commit to a puppy.

Yes, it looks like they took BoB or BOS at Eukanuba last year (I forget and I already clicked away from the page). That's incredible, and that's a gorgeous dog (GCH CH Eagleridge Truckin In Style). But you really want to see all the clearance info before you commit to a puppy.


----------



## hvgoldens4

ziggy3339 said:


> Hello over there. I'm one who's getting a dog from this breeder (Eagle Ridge Goldens). My husband says he checked on all the backgrounds and they had everything (we need) for clearances. It appears you might also be a breeder? Is there somehow a chance you could be wrong about your research on these dogs? One of them won 1st place for the Eucaneba (no, I can't spell) award last year. Would they allow show dogs to not have background checks (no matter how beautiful they appear)? I hate to go pick up all the papers ready to take my new girl home only to find someone was less than honest in their answers.
> My heart is sinking....hoping there's a mistake. But listening to your wise words because I want to do the right thing.
> Thanks for taking the time.



Unfortunately, showing dogs has nothing to do with doing clearances on dogs. The shows are competitions to prove breeding stock and then the clearances are recommended by the Golden Retriever Club of America and each pure bred breed of dog has its own list of clearances that are recommended to be completed by the parent club of the breed.

Final clearances for hips and elbows cannot be done with the OFA until a dog is 2 years old and many dogs are shown before they are two years old. Heart clearances are not final until a dog is over a year old and eyes need to be done yearly and can be done on young puppies.

Dogs can start competing in AKC events at the age of 6 months old, so unfortunately, showing has nothing to do with clearances.

I have also looked and it appears that the father's parents are indeed missing some of the clearances. The grandparents have their hip and elbow numbers listed except for one which has a PennHip only number listed.

There are stickies about what the clearances should look like at the top of the thread so I would take a good look up there and then speak to the breeder again about the clearances.

To the other poster-no one is saying that the dogs are not well taken care of. However, that does not prove clearances. Only the OFA can do that now.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh, and no, a dog does not have to have all of its clearances to compete-and win-in the show ring.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Certainly a dog with Grade I elbows, cataracts, hip dysplasia, and mild SAS could still run around a showring... That is why it is important to ask the questions and see the paperwork... Penn Hip only means something when you know the percentile or the distraction index. And certainly heart and eye clearances do not have to be submitted to OFA, to be valid, they just have to have been done. They are very pretty dogs.


----------



## ziggy3339

Thanks to all my dog loving friends here. You're right, they don't keep their website up to as much as I'd like (no web cam to view the births like some do now either). But I'll have to say, even with all their help, they're a very busy bunch of humans taking care of those dogs & puppies. A couple of phone calls proved helpful (factually) but the follow up visit clinched the deal for me. Time is just at a standstill waiting for her arrival...hard time waiting, what to get, do & can she be left alone for an hour? I think not. Hubby thinks probably. Indebted to those that speak, share & are willing to take time for this. Have a good week.


----------



## ziggy3339

Update! Sophie, our Golden from EagleRidge Goldens arrived 7 weeks ago. I probably mentioned earlier than if those breeders are good enough for Walt Disney they're probably okay. Not disappointed ! All papers! Everything in order! They even gave us a notebook with all her info, took time to educate us (a lot of time) and make sure we understood everything. By the time we left I was elated (with her) and more confident. I've been in touch with them, just calling with questions, sending photos, etc. & they're always accommodating. She's sooooo adorable!


----------



## ragtym

ziggy3339 said:


> I probably mentioned earlier than if those breeders are good enough for Walt Disney they're probably okay.


Sorry but just because a celebrity got a dog from a certain breeder, that does NOT necessarily mean that breeder is okay. 

Oprah got her Goldens from a kennel in AZ whose owner was once suspended by the AKC and who, until recently, didn't have verifiable hip/elbow clearances on a lot of her dogs. There are also several celebrities who have gotten Goldens from a California breeder who now breeds Goldendoodles. Most of her dogs don't have verifiable clearances either.

Celebrities don't know any more about what makes a good breeder than John Q. Public does unless they have taken the time to educate themselves.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Ragtym is right, just because Paris Hilton gets a dog from some "fabulous" breeder, doesn't mean she got a dog from a reputable breeder. Just do your homework on breeders, it's that simple!


----------



## ziggy3339

*EagleRidge Goldens*


*[YOUTUBE]
My Sophie is from EagleRidge Goldens and she's 16 weeks old.
I have ALL the papers without any incidence. She's been to 3 vets and all 
have complimented the breeder judged by examination of the dog. She's calm, sweet and in good health. 
Posting some photos because I, too, had to do my own investigations. They are in Polk City, Florida. I visited them prior to picking up the dog to see ALL the dogs, their environment, etc. It's a wonderful place. 
You need (in my opinion) to actually take a minute to call the breeder. That will tell you what's NOT on the website. I know, people need to keep updates on the website. Truly, however, these people are busy with the dogs. It's ALL about the dogs! They are all healthy, happy and drop dead gorgeous. They are, after all, chosen by Walt Disney for the movies! That's good enough for me. I cannot say in all my life I've ever had a dog this incredible. If you want special, this is it. Worth it? Yup. Took a long time to save up but yes, I'd do it again. Our lives are that enriched. Now go get yourself one. Take the time to call, make the road trip over there and come back to a better life.*


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

ziggy3339 said:


> *[YOUTUBE]
> My Sophie is from EagleRidge Goldens and she's 16 weeks old.
> I have ALL the papers without any incidence. She's been to 3 vets and all
> have complimented the breeder judged by examination of the dog. She's calm, sweet and in good health.
> Posting some photos because I, too, had to do my own investigations. They are in Polk City, Florida. I visited them prior to picking up the dog to see ALL the dogs, their environment, etc. It's a wonderful place.
> You need (in my opinion) to actually take a minute to call the breeder. That will tell you what's NOT on the website. I know, people need to keep updates on the website. Truly, however, these people are busy with the dogs. It's ALL about the dogs! They are all healthy, happy and drop dead gorgeous. They are, after all, chosen by Walt Disney for the movies! That's good enough for me. I cannot say in all my life I've ever had a dog this incredible. If you want special, this is it. Worth it? Yup. Took a long time to save up but yes, I'd do it again. Our lives are that enriched. Now go get yourself one. Take the time to call, make the road trip over there and come back to a better life.*


*


Congratulations! Sophie is a cutie!*


----------



## ziggy3339

Wyatt is a cutie, too! Sophie's swimming daily but am waiting for the day she just takes off like Wyatt is doing in your picture. Sometimes mine just likes to get on the float and see if she can find a stalk of pine tree to hold in her mouth. She likes those & sticks more than tennis balls right now. lol


----------



## Gabibey

I purchased a golden from Eagleridge. I was in the heat of finishing my nursing school, and my handler shopped around. She gave me this breeder's name n number and I called. Then the nightmare began from there! I have dealt with many breeders all over the world and have been in the dog world 28+yrs. This was the worst. I am still dealing with it. From parasites, to genetic disease(breeder denies knowing of this was in his gene-pool), lack of communication skills, list goes on. The original puppy was so bad, he replaced that pup. Only to replace it with a 9.5wk pup that only weighted 7lbs and JUST vaccinated(whats up w that?) Now, I am told, that I am to co-own this replacement pup, he will approve who I use as a sire, until she is spayed. Mind you, he drops this into my lap 11 months later! All the while he gave me no contract. I TRUSTED THIS BREEDER. I worry, because I keep asking for a contract n he continues to ignore me, and still won't send me my AKC papers for the replacement pup. PLEASE, BEWARE!!!


----------



## Gabibey

Ziggy339, as I have understood from fellow trainers, who also deals with movie productions, they are being used for Disney because they CAN provide LOTS of puppies. It takes months to do a movie and they need LOTS of puppies to shoot it. This only means that they can provide LOTS of puppies for the LONG months, and it is convenient that they are also near. Has NOTHING to do with being a good breeder.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for what you are going through, which should have been such a happy time getting a puppy.
I would think that since you did not get a contract from this guy at all, and if you did not sign anything stating about co-owning and breeding this pup, there would be nothing legally binding and holding you to co-owning this dog and are not obligated to have her used in his puppy mill schemes . (I am no lawyer, just my thoughts on this)
If he ignores you, maybe you should ignore him as well and live happily with your pup. 
Don't get me wrong, it is always good to be able to register your dog, but in this case, I don't think it is worth it if you can get this guy off your back.


----------



## goldlover68

Wow, have you got a case of Golden Fever.....we all have it and it is hard to not get a bit crazy when searching for a new pup! We just got a new girl in January and even after having 7 Golden's over the last 20 years and being 63, we still got really excited! We only get Golden's that were bred for performance in the field. They are also great for Obedience and other performance activities. Great pets also....one of the best known long-term breeder is in your Florida list provided earlier....*Jackie Mertens of Topbrass* is one of the best breeders I know....check out her website by searching Topbrass....you will see what I mean....our new girl is from a Topbrass dog....and is she a champ....Good Luck! Keep doing the work and you will be amazed at what you find.


----------



## my4goldens

goldlover68 said:


> Wow, have you got a case of Golden Fever.....we all have it and it is hard to not get a bit crazy when searching for a new pup! We just got a new girl in January and even after having 7 Golden's over the last 20 years and being 63, we still got really excited! We only get Golden's that were bred for performance in the field. They are also great for Obedience and other performance activities. Great pets also....one of the best known long-term breeder is in your Florida list provided earlier....*Jackie Mertens of Topbrass* is one of the best breeders I know....check out her website by searching Topbrass....you will see what I mean....our new girl is from a Topbrass dog....and is she a champ....Good Luck! Keep doing the work and you will be amazed at what you find.


Hi. 
I see you have a Topbrass pup. I am currently on my third dog from Jackie. Which litter is yours from?


----------



## goldlover68

my4goldens said:


> Hi.
> I see you have a Topbrass pup. I am currently on my third dog from Jackie. Which litter is yours from?


Her Mother is HR Topbrass Foxy Roxy of Sugar River...Father is Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny MH WCX** Therefore she is Sugar River Yukon's Golden Fox....as I said "my new girl is from a Topbrass dog"....gotta love the work Jackie has done


----------



## Gabibey

*No PAPERS*

I know, huh?! But, unfortunately, I spent nearly $7K between the 1st puppy that had major health issues, and the current replacement pup. So much for my SHOW PUP. For $7K, I would be able to purchase at least 2 KICKASS show puppies. But, I have 1 little girl and I am seriously praying she will turn out and have her papers soon too. We shall see. Bottom line, never let your guard down even if its regarding cute furry babies. There's always a crook out there to take advantage of you when you least expect it. Especially when your feeling all warm n fussy for a new baby girl.



cgriffin said:


> I am so sorry for what you are going through, which should have been such a happy time getting a puppy.
> I would think that since you did not get a contract from this guy at all, and if you did not sign anything stating about co-owning and breeding this pup, there would be nothing legally binding and holding you to co-owning this dog and are not obligated to have her used in his puppy mill schemes . (I am no lawyer, just my thoughts on this)
> If he ignores you, maybe you should ignore him as well and live happily with your pup.
> Don't get me wrong, it is always good to be able to register your dog, but in this case, I don't think it is worth it if you can get this guy off your back.


----------



## ziggy3339

Hello. I have a Golden from EagleRidge Goldens. I researched 1 1/2 years before making the decision. She's wonderful, healthy and I highly recommend you trusting Dennis & Sharon (the owners) there. What was posted on this thread that isn't positive turned out to also not be the truth. Sometimes people have prejudice or opinions and lead them to gossip not based on true facts. 1. I have all the paperwork, health stuff showing clearance on everything and the moon. Don't worry. They are alright just VERY busy with all the dogs (so the website isn't always up to date). I visited them as well (a long trip) to make certain there were no surprises. It was sheer delight. The dogs are gorgeous, just the most perfect color (although nearly white when we first got her). These are the dogs chosen by Disney to be in their movies (for Goldens). Two were away on a shoot recently. All I can say is that they've offered unlimited support for us (a phone call away), we were second to last in choosing one of the litter (their were 9). Both the two left were cute & we took the smaller one. She's great. In fact, she's the best dog I've ever had as far as temperament, beauty, calmness, etc. She's very smart and learns quickly. Doesn't respond too well with yelling at her but much better when talking sweetly to her. 
You'll be happy to have this breeder. We're going to get another in a year or so. They explain a lot when you go get your puppy, give you a 3 ring binder made up with all the records, proof of everything, etc. They tell you how to take care of her, suggest feeding, how much, how often, what she should weigh at different stages, etc. Far more information than I'd thought to ask, actually. They were honest as the day is long. Not boastful or anything. Look, if it's good enough for Walt Disney, it's good enough for me. That was my final "straw that broke the camels back" that made me pull the trigger and get one. It's a lot of money, after all. I'm confident (and so is my husband) we settled on the best. We live in Florida and I consider myself fortunate that we didn't have to go out of state. Hope this helps. (oh, and they do have champions and all of that with their dogs it's just that we were focusing on health and not show).


----------



## cgriffin

Puppies used in movies don't need AKC papers and parents with all four health clearances. Movie makers just look for cute pups, that is all.


----------



## LJack

All the movie puppies mean to me is that they are a high volume breeder that can supply a steady supply of puppies that can keep the continuity of a film intact. It is up to each buyer to decide if a high volume breeder is the choice for them.

I will say that movies are notoriously bad for breeds in general as they create a increase in demand that encourages unscrupulous people to breed for pure profit. This was the case with Saint Bernards after the Beethoven movies. 

Now there is nothing inherently wrong with a high volume breeder as long as they are doing everything they should to produce healthy puppies. As with any breeder it is a puppy buyers responsibility to do their due diligence and check clearences.


----------



## Gabibey

He has 30 something dogs. He may have clearances for certain dogs but not others. I don't see where anyone lied on this thread to accuse them of such. He attends many dog shows enough, and many of those Mobile Vets travel to dog shows to make it that much easier for the show/breeder clients to get their clearances done. And if he has OFA clearances for certain procedures(on that particular dog/bitch), why is it missing other procedures(like hips but no elbow, or elbow/hips but no cardio). My 1st puppy's parents did not have all their clearances after he told me that they did, the 2nd replacement puppy's parents did. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ziggy3339

Gabibey said:


> I purchased a golden from Eagleridge. I was in the heat of finishing my nursing school, and my handler shopped around. She gave me this breeder's name n number and I called. Then the nightmare began from there! I have dealt with many breeders all over the world and have been in the dog world 28+yrs. This was the worst. I am still dealing with it. From parasites, to genetic disease(breeder denies knowing of this was in his gene-pool), lack of communication skills, list goes on. The original puppy was so bad, he replaced that pup. Only to replace it with a 9.5wk pup that only weighted 7lbs and JUST vaccinated(whats up w that?) Now, I am told, that I am to co-own this replacement pup, he will approve who I use as a sire, until she is spayed. Mind you, he drops this into my lap 11 months later! All the while he gave me no contract. I TRUSTED THIS BREEDER. I worry, because I keep asking for a contract n he continues to ignore me, and still won't send me my AKC papers for the replacement pup. PLEASE, BEWARE!!!


Hello. I got a contract (without asking) an entire three ring binder of information on the dog, background, checks/clearances, everything along with much more useful information. My dog, Sophie, was born Jan 29, 2013. Dennis & Sharon even showed me the inspector (I forget what they're really called) showing how he graded on cleanliness, upkeep of the grounds, home, places where dogs are kept, etc. They're fed a completely organic diet, he scored very high on all counts and it was immaculate while I was there. I wonder if you may have gotten a dog many years ago . I'm going to be 65 in September so although I'm new to Goldens I'm not entirely new to dogs. Each time I email the breeder he responds kindly and with knowledge. Each time I've called same thing. It's like you're dealing with a completely different person than I am. Your puppy came with parasites, too? Also, I got all my paperwork without incident. I'm terribly sorry for your heartbreaking experience. I wonder if it was at some long ago time? This just makes no sense. Is your current puppy alright? A guy saw my dog and a few weeks ago they picked up their own dog from this breeder. Same great service, same great response and wonderful healthy puppy. All clearances, etc. I can't wrap my brain around how you got left out of the loop with yours. Again, my heart goes out to you. The vaccines required here in Florida (by law) aren't something I agree with either. I'm not doing any more than required and making sure the Titer's exam is conducted on future ones. She's only 6 months old so has had a LOT of shots. There's another bordetella (sp?) coming up that I may forgo, however, in the fall.


----------



## SheetsSM

ziggy3339 said:


> Hello. I got a contract (without asking) an entire three ring binder of information on the dog, background, checks/clearances, everything along with much more useful information. My dog, Sophie, was born Jan 29, 2013. Dennis & Sharon even showed me the inspector (I forget what they're really called) showing how he graded on cleanliness, upkeep of the grounds, home, places where dogs are kept, etc. They're fed a completely organic diet, he scored very high on all counts and it was immaculate while I was there. I wonder if you may have gotten a dog many years ago . I'm going to be 65 in September so although I'm new to Goldens I'm not entirely new to dogs. Each time I email the breeder he responds kindly and with knowledge. Each time I've called same thing. It's like you're dealing with a completely different person than I am. Your puppy came with parasites, too? Also, I got all my paperwork without incident. I'm terribly sorry for your heartbreaking experience. I wonder if it was at some long ago time? This just makes no sense. Is your current puppy alright? A guy saw my dog and a few weeks ago they picked up their own dog from this breeder. Same great service, same great response and wonderful healthy puppy. All clearances, etc. I can't wrap my brain around how you got left out of the loop with yours. Again, my heart goes out to you. The vaccines required here in Florida (by law) aren't something I agree with either. I'm not doing any more than required and making sure the Titer's exam is conducted on future ones. She's only 6 months old so has had a LOT of shots. There's another bordetella (sp?) coming up that I may forgo, however, in the fall.


Hi there, with the claim that clearances are incomplete & you have actual proof otherwise, are you willing to share the registered names of the sire & dam of your pup so that we can all see that in fact the breeder has accomplished all clearances as recommend by the GRCA and that they are in fact verifiable online as again recommended by the GRCA which would also allow us to see that the pedigree is full of generations of complete clearances. Would be nice to see any claims backed up by fact. I'm glad you're happy with your pup.


----------



## goldenlover008

Did you ever purchase a puppy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ziggy3339

If you're interested in this breeder (to get one of your own) just email me. I'll be happy to share if you don't trust what I'm saying.
Yes, Sophie was born January 29, 2013. She's six months old now. She's the light of our life. I'm continually surprised at how smart she is & wonder if ALL goldens are just naturally smart. Thanks.


----------



## ziggy3339

*No claims*



SheetsSM said:


> Hi there, with the claim that clearances are incomplete & you have actual proof otherwise, are you willing to share the registered names of the sire & dam of your pup so that we can all see that in fact the breeder has accomplished all clearances as recommend by the GRCA and that they are in fact verifiable online as again recommended by the GRCA which would also allow us to see that the pedigree is full of generations of complete clearances. Would be nice to see any claims backed up by fact. I'm glad you're happy with your pup.


Hello again. A claim is an accusation. I don't believe anyone has accused my breeder of anything (maybe you know something I don't). I believe that someone didn't talk to the breeder at all and just went with what's found on the website (which they don't keep up to date well). I was trying to straighten things out but it looks like you may have interpreted the opinion as a claim against our breeder. I must be a cut throat business! In any case, I've offered to share things with someone who wants to adopt. Then again, if someone wants to adopt they need to CALL THE BREEDER for all the information since that's where it begins. They have the information anyone would want or need. If you need to investigate that's the place to begin. It took me 1 1/2 years of investigation to decide on this breeder as being best for us. I know that's a long time but there's a lot to learn along the way and it can get confusing to someone who's not actually in the business of dogs at all. 
I wish you well.


----------



## SlyChadd

Why quote a previous post only to blatantly sidestep what was asked?


----------



## sunset

It does make me wonder why she will not give the names of her puppies parents. If I had a puppy from a great reputable breeder I would not even hesitate to give their names so everyone could see what great clearances the parents have. 

I am also new to all of the clearance information. Our last golden was purchased in 1998 so I had no idea about the clearances. Don't reputable breeders also provide clearances on 3 to 5 generations for the puppy?


----------



## lhowemt

Ziggy sounds like a troll, maybe the breeder themself?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ziggy3339

You'll come back to EagleRidge Goldens . They have what you are looking for in a dog, I believe. Another friend of mine just pickup their new male, "Wrigley" who's 10 weeks old now. Made mr remember how fast they grow! They're pretty light whit when they're little but thr fur changes to a honey color .
Your life is about to change for the better! And you're going to just fall in love with him/her. 
Wishing you well.
Ziggy


----------



## GoldenPines

I would think if you were happy with your breeder and the puppy, you would have no problem sharing who the sire and dam are and backing your statements with verifable evidence. I agree with Ihowemt that the posting may be from the breeder his/herself.


----------



## ziggy3339

*Blatant sidestep?*



SlyChadd said:


> Why quote a previous post only to blatantly sidestep what was asked?


Misunderstanding. I'd already answered the question earlier in the thread. 
Be well. 
Incidentally, just met someone who got a male from this Breeder. His name is Wrigley and he's 11 weeks old now. We're going to the same trainer. Gorgeous calm but curious puppy. Yes, they're thrilled. Again, we're just looking for long life & health for our new kids. We're not breeders, just people who live their lives with Goldens. My experience, now another's..all have ALL the paperwork, etc.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just a friendly reminder to all participating in this thread, please respect the opinions of others and be civil to one another when posting comments. 

Too often threads become heated and they end up having to be closed. It's a missed opportunity not only for further discussion but also learning valueable information.


----------



## ziggy3339

*Was this for me?*



GoldenPines said:


> I would think if you were happy with your breeder and the puppy, you would have no problem sharing who the sire and dam are and backing your statements with verifable evidence. I agree with Ihowemt that the posting may be from the breeder his/herself.


Sorry, I may have messed up. Not sure if this was meant for me or another. I'm not the breeder. He's happy to share everything. Call him. He's not hiding anywhere, folks. Gosh, don't attack before you've lifted up the receiver and talked to the source, okay? This is getting to be feeling a bit over the top. 
You guys must've had some horrible experiences and I'm sorry for that. This is a couple who are nice, their attention to details with the dogs are apparent (upon visiting) and the dogs themselves are drop dead gorgeous and wonderful. I was given (and another dog around here who's 11 weeks old) all the paperwork, in a 3-ring binder, given all the instructions, informations about my dog in particular and everything we needed to know. There was no rushing, the dogs were there, we met the dog's parents, other dogs, taken on a tour, shown things not even necessary (like how they rate as breeders, etc.). Furthermore, we were told that we can call (or mail) anytime for any reason & they'd be there for us. I've done that many times over the past 6 months and was never "brushed off" or felt like I was an intrusion. Sincerely, if you just pick up your phone you'll get all your answers for the dog, his ancestry and whatever else you need. I don't care to have ALL his dog's records, just mine. I'm not the breeder. So, now, hope it's all straightened out. Go get yourself one! This one is good (I'd bet my dog's life on it).


----------



## ziggy3339

*I'm not a troll*



lhowemt said:


> Ziggy sounds like a troll, maybe the breeder themself?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Whoever wrote this, come on! I'm not a troll. I have a dog from this breeder. Her name is Sophie. Do I ask you to prove that you're not a troll? What IS going on inside this board? Perhaps YOU ARE the troll? 
Look, I don't come here often enough & am feeling like I'm getting picked on. I came to tell the truth. Call the dog goned breeder. I have no idea what litter your dog will come from, who his/her parents are, etc. The breeders know when the litters are born, their ancestry, etc. I'm just a dog owner, okay? 
So pick on someone else, guys.


----------



## tippykayak

ziggy3339 said:


> Whoever wrote this, come on! I'm not a troll. I have a dog from this breeder. Her name is Sophie. Do I ask you to prove that you're not a troll? What IS going on inside this board? Perhaps YOU ARE the troll?
> Look, I don't come here often enough & am feeling like I'm getting picked on. I came to tell the truth. Call the dog goned breeder. I have no idea what litter your dog will come from, who his/her parents are, etc. The breeders know when the litters are born, their ancestry, etc. I'm just a dog owner, okay?
> So pick on someone else, guys.


Hey man - sorry you feel picked on. I think the issue is that it doesn't seem like your dog's parents actually had their full health clearances before being bred, and people take that really seriously around here. I obviously can't endorse any name-calling that anybody did of you, but it's confusing that you come on the board to defend the breeder but won't provide the information that you say you have that would shut up the critics: the parents' registered names and/or AKC numbers.

That should be in the binder you got. I'm not sure why you're unwilling to share that info.

Incidentally, there's a "Sophie" from EagleRidge listed on k9data, but she appears to be owned by the breeder. She has listed offspring but no clearances listed on k9data. Her dad has a heart clearance in the OFA database, but nothing else. He also was bred before he turned 2. The mother has elbow and heart listed in OFA, though the heart clearance appears to have been done _after_ she was bred. They have PennHIP ratings listed on k9data for that dog, but there's no way to independently verify them. There's no eye clearance listed publicly for this dog either.

Now, I'm not saying you're the breeder, but I was just using this other Sophie to illustrate a point about the legitimate concern people have about the fact that this breeder does not seem to be meticulous about health clearances. That's a big concern, since those health clearances have been proven over and over to cut the risks of expensive and debilitating diseases.

So if you believe your dog was bred out of two properly cleared parents, why not post those parents' names and/or AKC #s?

EDIT: I've found other, more recent litters registered under the Eagleridge prefix that did come from parents who had all their up-to-date clearances.


----------



## DanaRuns

ziggy3339 said:


> Whoever wrote this, come on! I'm not a troll. I have a dog from this breeder. Her name is Sophie. Do I ask you to prove that you're not a troll? What IS going on inside this board? Perhaps YOU ARE the troll?
> Look, I don't come here often enough & am feeling like I'm getting picked on. I came to tell the truth. Call the dog goned breeder. I have no idea what litter your dog will come from, who his/her parents are, etc. The breeders know when the litters are born, their ancestry, etc. I'm just a dog owner, okay?
> So pick on someone else, guys.


Ziggy, I'm glad you love your puppy. Would you please post the registered names of the parents? Not sure why you're avoiding that. It's odd.

I have a puppy, too. His sire's name is BIS BISS GCH Summit's Sonny Side Up SDHF, and his dam's name is Am CH Ridgeview's A Night At The Roxbury. See how easy that is? Here's even a link to his pedigree: Pedigree: Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit

What are the names of your pup's sire and dam?


----------



## Gabibey

SIMPLE, Ziggy! Like this...Eagleridge's Return from Bombay SR54348002, and Eagleridge Jay Jay the jet plane SR61813508.

The 1st puppy Eagleridge sold me, the puppy's dam had only the elbow n cardiac done. Sire was Eagleridge's Return from Bombay SR54348002, Dam is Eagleridge Jay Jay the Jet Plane SR61813508. He said that he wont breed to this bitch anymore because the horrible Cherry eye.(I have never seen this bad of a case of Cherry eye before). Duh!! Cherry eye is due to BOTH parents carrying the gene, that's why it comes out. So if he doesn't breed this bitch, SO!! The male is still the carrier!!


----------



## ziggy3339

kfayard said:


> In Florida, the price varies from 1500 at the low end to 2000.


Make that up to $2600. I just got one & those are accurate prices today. Mine is from Eagle Ridge Goldens. What someone said about Jeter not having all the clearances isn't true, by the way. I got everything ! Again, for those who are counting on all information here in this thread (or online) without lifting up the phone and talking to the breeder it's easy to pass WRONG judgements. In fact, saying something wrong about a breeder is just plain...well, you get it.


----------



## ziggy3339

*Hello Gabibey*



Gabibey said:


> SIMPLE, Ziggy! Like this...Eagleridge's Return from Bombay SR54348002, and Eagleridge Jay Jay the jet plane SR61813508.
> 
> The 1st puppy Eagleridge sold me, the puppy's dam had only the elbow n cardiac done. Sire was Eagleridge's Return from Bombay SR54348002, Dam is Eagleridge Jay Jay the Jet Plane SR61813508. He said that he wont breed to this bitch anymore because the horrible Cherry eye.(I have never seen this bad of a case of Cherry eye before). Duh!! Cherry eye is due to BOTH parents carrying the gene, that's why it comes out. So if he doesn't breed this bitch, SO!! The male is still the carrier!!


I have never heard of Cherry eye. Are you a breeder? Does he only own the bitch or does he own the male you're speaking about as well. Many breeders use others to breed with theirs is why I'm asking. What did he tell you about this? I remember while I was there I met some dogs he doesn't use for breeding at all. He just loves them. The whole family just loves them. Because I'm NOT a breeder all those numbers you posted are lost on me . I assume the names of Bombay and Jay Jay are dog's names. Did you buy a dog with a disease called Cherry Eye from this family? I'm sorry you're so angry but just trying to understand (when your heart is filled with grief it's hard to feel serenity...especially since you think someone intentionally hurt your beloved). So my heart goes out to you. If I hadn't been to this place a couple of times, met the people who live there AND work there and seen the dedication and love, the facilities, the cleanliness and precautions they take with every little thing...well, you know, it's just hard to understand. When, may I ask did this happen? I didn't start going there until last year. 
Thanks & blessings. Again, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ziggy3339

DanaRuns said:


> Ziggy, I'm glad you love your puppy. Would you please post the registered names of the parents? Not sure why you're avoiding that. It's odd.
> 
> I have a puppy, too. His sire's name is BIS BISS GCH Summit's Sonny Side Up SDHF, and his dam's name is Am CH Ridgeview's A Night At The Roxbury. See how easy that is? Here's even a link to his pedigree: Pedigree: Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit
> 
> What are the names of your pup's sire and dam?


I'm not a breeder. I'm just a dog owner. Who ARE you that you're afraid to get all the correct information straight from the breeders themselves. How about I post their phone number for you, is that enough? I don't go to every pissing match that's out there, you know. If you're hostile, think I should go on the stand, be tried and passed judgement on you're out of line as far as I'm concerned. I wouldn't ask you for personal information. In fact, it wouldn't occur to me in the first place. I thought this was a place of safety for people who love Golden Retrievers like me. Here's the phone number for you breeders who question, doubt and want to be some kind of detective(s):
Name: EagleRidge Golden Retrievers (it's in Polk City, Florida)
They have a website but it's not up to date. Golden Retriever & Greater Swiss Mountain Dog Breeders | Golden Retriever & Greater Swiss Mountain Dog Puppies for Sale | EagleRidge Greater Swiss Mountain Dogs 
Owners: Dennis & Sharon Williams (very nice people)
Phone number: 863-984-8493
I do hope this brings you happiness. I try to help others receive the sheer joy I have daily from having a healthy happy Golden I got from them. 
Sophie graduates from obedience school tonight.
So far she's been used to advertise a company (no, not solicited or paid, just someone noticed and wanted her to represent their organic products), I've been told over and over again her temperament is soooo calm, she's sooo good and loving. We've been told she'll make a good therapy dog (we think that would be good, actually) and she's just remarkable. 
Her health issue is that I thought she was bleeding from her vagina the other night. Freaked me out. Thought she'd gotten a paper clip, etc. Turned out she's in heat. Should be fun tonight at graduation with her favorite BIG aussie named Eddie. lol


----------



## Sally's Mom

I do not see where anyone questioned Jeter's clearances. Both Tahnee GR and myself stated that neither of his parents are listed on OFA. That is verified by looking at the link she posted. And Jeter's is a beautiful dog.


----------



## ziggy3339

*Tippy*



tippykayak said:


> Hey man - sorry you feel picked on. I think the issue is that it doesn't seem like your dog's parents actually had their full health clearances before being bred, and people take that really seriously around here. I obviously can't endorse any name-calling that anybody did of you, but it's confusing that you come on the board to defend the breeder but won't provide the information that you say you have that would shut up the critics: the parents' registered names and/or AKC numbers.
> 
> That should be in the binder you got. I'm not sure why you're unwilling to share that info.
> 
> Incidentally, there's a "Sophie" from EagleRidge listed on k9data, but she appears to be owned by the breeder. She has listed offspring but no clearances listed on k9data. Her dad has a heart clearance in the OFA database, but nothing else. He also was bred before he turned 2. The mother has elbow and heart listed in OFA, though the heart clearance appears to have been done _after_ she was bred. They have PennHIP ratings listed on k9data for that dog, but there's no way to independently verify them. There's no eye clearance listed publicly for this dog either.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying you're the breeder, but I was just using this other Sophie to illustrate a point about the legitimate concern people have about the fact that this breeder does not seem to be meticulous about health clearances. That's a big concern, since those health clearances have been proven over and over to cut the risks of expensive and debilitating diseases.
> 
> So if you believe your dog was bred out of two properly cleared parents, why not post those parents' names and/or AKC #s?
> 
> EDIT: I've found other, more recent litters registered under the Eagleridge prefix that did come from parents who had all their up-to-date clearances.


Alright, you're so nice, I'll do it for you. Firstly, I didn't know they, too, have a dog named Sophie. My Sophie is registered but I didn't put eagleridgegoldens in her name. I was supposed to (they like that) but being a new parent didn't read that part in my book and Dennis said it's just something they like. I've offered to change her name (to give credit) but he said it was only important if I was to breed her. 
I have my notebook opened and would be happy to send you photos of all the documentations if you like. There's numbers attached (or so it seems) to everything. 
There's owners and co-owners. 
I have some numbers here under Congenital Cardiac Database if that helps:
SR 48309901
EagleRidge Stormy Pt's (?) Knockin Them Out Of The Park Male Gold
Born 2/10/2008 Registration no SR 21248103 
Dam's registration no: SR 16353501
Hopefully, these are correct. I'm reading his writing so the question mark is because I'm not positive I've got it right.
This document is signed by a cardiologist named: (can't read his/her writing at all). It's with the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals in Columbia, MO a Not For Profit Organization website: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Next: This is some document about Canine Eye Registration Foundation. 
Jan Grasso is a name attached to it. She has a different address so she may be who was bread with the EagleRidgeGolden? Honestly, I can't read all this medical crap. There's a lot checked off & the dog apparently passed the eyes in several things. I don't know if it's Sophie's or her parents. 
Then, I have a form from the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals report:
It's signed my G.G. Keller, DVM, MS, DACVR
Chief of Veterninary Services
Registration no: SR 48309901
Male
date of birth 2/10/2008
Owners names: Jan Grasso (who I don't know)
Dennis Williams (my breeder)
Veterinarian: Companioin Animal Clinic
14760 Lee Hwy
Gainesville, VA 20155-1830
Negative for Elbow Joints dysplasia L & R
Excellent Hip Joint Conformation
NEXT:
ORTHOPEDIC FOUNDATION FOR ANIMALS, INC (there are several documents with this heading, they are on separate pieces of paper all different colors)
I'm getting tired so will give results & by now you have enough to go whole hog into your detective work without any more fuss (God, I hope so anyway)
1. The results of the examination submitted to OFA indicate that no evidence of congenital cardiac disease was recognized.
2. Based upon the radiograph submitted, the consensus was that no evidence of elbow dysplasia was recognized.
3. Based upon the radiograph submitted, the consensus was that no evidence of hip dysplasia was recognized. The hip join conformation was evaluated as fair. 
Other stuff:
Auscultation is within normal limits.
Normal cardiovascular exam
and on and on..
How about AKC compliance form...
Inspection date: 1/15/2013
Inspector recommendation "YES"
Approved.All compliance checked.
I'm not doing this again. 
Peace out.


----------



## ziggy3339

*One more thing*

Do you want Sophie's registration number with the AKC? Is THAT what you want from me?


----------



## Selli-Belle

Ziggy3339, Thank you for the information you provided. It appears to all be in reference to Sophie's sire Jeter. Were you provided any clearance information for her mother?


----------



## lhowemt

Ziggy I believe you are exemplifying why having the certs listed with ofa show validity. No one has to interpret or verify the documentation because that's been done.

What "precautions" do they take that are noteworthy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak

ziggy3339 said:


> SR 48309901
> EagleRidge Stormy Pt's (?) Knockin Them Out Of The Park Male Gold


This is the AKC registration number and registered name of Jeter. He has all his clearances, but his CERF is a little out of date (Nov 2011). However, a more recent AVCO exam may have been done and not posted. It's worth noting that he was bred at approximately 14 months old for the first time, before he had full hip and elbow clearances. I'm not sure of the timing of his full clearances (the dates are funny, so it's possible that he had hips redone at some point and an original hip clearance that was earlier), but at least that breeding was done before he had them.

I've noticed that several highly respected breeders will occasionally breed promising boys on prelims, so while I would not take a puppy from a litter bred on prelims for myself, I will also note that Jeter did pass his clearances later, so the breeder's gamble seems to have worked.



ziggy3339 said:


> Born 2/10/2008


That's Jeter's birthday.



ziggy3339 said:


> Registration no SR 21248103


This is the registration number of a boy named Yukon. He's Jeter's dad.



ziggy3339 said:


> Dam's registration no: SR 16353501


This is the registration number of Jeter's Mom, Cassie. 

Neither of Jeter's parents have any clearances in the OFA database. On k9data, they claim that Yukon has a PennHIP rating, but they don't say what it is, so it's not very helpful. No clearances are claimed on Cassie's k9data entry.

Thanks for the info! I assume this means that Jeter is your dog's father, but you haven't provided any information on a potential mother at this point, so sadly, our detective work can't go any further.


----------



## ziggy3339

Hi. Are you the one looking to get a new puppy? 
They are also on YouTube (for your interest & pleasure). 
Hopefully, by now, you've picked the the phone and made at least one call to them. So you have real knowledge. 
Here's what I noticed on my two visits there. Coming into the place are BIG gates that open up. There's a TON of land and it's all fenced in. I have no idea how far back it goes but it's a lot. On the right side is their home with a fenced in large front yard. The driveway is also fenced off so no dogs can wander in when a vehicle is driving up. The front yard is filled with the most gorgeous dogs I've ever seen (they were all Goldens). There was no barking at all. They were all playing and happy but did come to the fence to say hello (some of them). What I noticed was no barking and the smiles. Yep, they really appeared to have smiles. And all looked (like I said) drop dead beautiful. 
Then we parked. There were a couple of goldens behind the home not fenced (just pets) and a couple mountain dogs they have there. One of the goldens had only three legs due to an injury of some kind. They still wanted her, got her a leg (which costs thousands) but she didn't like it & after one day she decided she was okay without it. My girlfriend said this was unusual for breeders to keep dogs that have had a problem like this because it's so expensive. They just love the dog. I liked this as it shows a good heart (important to me since I hadn't met them in person before). It wasn't all about business for them at all.
Next, we were invited into see the newborns. Prior to entering the building we had to step into a bucket with our shoes. On the bottom of the bucket was a towel with bleach on it to kill whatever might be on the bottom of our shoes. Once inside I took off my shoes anyway since I wanted to get down with these adorable puppies. We were introduced to all the puppies from the litter but they separated the males from the females (since we wanted a female) so we could tell them apart. We weren't rushed. They asked if we'd like to meet the mom so she was brought out, too. She was a proud mom and beautiful. Her coat was like silk (okay, all the coats were that way and maybe I was prejudiced just a bit). The place they are kept was spotless. I looked for that. There wasn't a piece of dirt, grime, nothing. They didn't know what time we'd be there either since we had to drive many hours to just get there. Then we asked if we could take a tour and they said, "of course!" We areas fenced off, outside, with wide open spaces for all their dogs. There were areas under a roof. There was an area for dogs that looked to be around four months old they were training for something, younger dogs being trained and others. There were other structures/buildings in place for them as well. We met the dad of our soon to be puppy as well. A handsome guy. We spent maybe a couple of hours there being shown around, they told us stories of the various dogs we'd meet and yes were accommodating. Here's my thing. I like cleanliness. I appreciate it. I notice it. I had a cleaning service catering to nit pickers of the world when I was young and so have a tendency to notice even a crumb on the floor. lol
Let's fast forward to second visit: We enter the home. Prior to entering, everyone takes off their shoes. I LOVED this. They are a husband and wife team with a son there. It's spotless. No smells, no odors (except breakfast food). The dogs are also inside and well behaved so no problems at all. There are crates inside and sometimes the dogs just go in there and lie down. Our little precious one (we were the second to last to pick from two of this litter) was put on the leather sofa. Dennis went over everything with us (it took a long time) but felt it was important that we know some things. He told us about food, had samples of things he'd found the dogs liked for treats, etc. He shared his experiences with the dogs, things he'd learned and answered a gazillion questions we had along the way. Because there was no rush we were all relaxed and comfortable to sit there an discuss any concerns that popped up. After discussing the food stuff he moved on with the three ring binder he was giving us to help us get off on the right food and stay organized. He explained each page , why it was there, how it may be used, etc. to help us. Everything was orderly (my kind of neatness) and well thought out. The pages were each slipped into plastic sleeves to stay nice. There are pockets for other items, suggestions from him about vaccinations, heart worm med product he liked best, etc. I don't remember all we discussed right this minute but am not going to share all of it anyway (too much time on this beautiful day). The point is that he's there for you. 
He said we could call on him anytime with any question or concern and he'd be happy to help. I've called him countless times. He's always been there for me. Sophie's 7 months old now (already? Really? Time flys. ) It's been one of the best 7 months in my husbands and my lives. It's like we struck the lottery. Really. Priceless goodness and she's waaaaay beyond expectations. She was the smartest one in school (we just had graduation) and oh, don't get me started (I have a tendency not to stop). 
In any case, it's a clean spotless facility. They have maybe 40 dogs or so. They are in the Walt Disney movies (among other things) for their cuteness I'm sure. They are loved sincerely. They spend the time and money to keep these dogs. They have a chicken thing in one of the yards (separate from the dogs but also fenced in) where Dennis went over and picked up a couple fresh eggs to eat. They are just nice people living a loving life and doing very well at it (so it appeared to me). I have photos from nearly every day including the day we got her but don't want to bog you down with them here. We all must do that, right? What I didn't realize was how FAST they grow! Oh, my! Hoping this helped a bit. Enjoy.


----------



## LJack

Thank you Ziggy for sharing your testimonial. It is obvious that you felt a real connection to this breeder and environment. 

Puppy care, socialization, and cleanliness are always something to be aware of when looking for and selecting a breeder.

Also important is to have a full picture of clearance history and pedigrees of the potential puppy parents and the generations behind your puppy. This is a buyer due diligence no matter who they buy from. Never take anyone's word for it that the parents have been appropriately tested. Do the research at Orthopedic Foundation for Animals and use tools like www.k9data. If you can't find the clearances on OFFA for hips, hearts or eyes ask to see the hard copies.

For those looking for puppies the GRCA code of ethics http://www.grca.org/thegrca/code.html establishes the following as the basic for health screening parents:

-Hips at or over the age of 2 years. Most breeders in the US will use OFFA which will be verifiable here Orthopedic Foundation for Animals with the parents registered name and/or number. If they choose they can also use PennHIP which does not maintain their own public database. You can see PennHIP scores in the OFFA database if a breeder has submitted them for recording.

- Elbows at or over the age of 2 years. In the US OFFA is the only option for elbows and will be viewable here Orthopedic Foundation for Animals with the parents registered name and/or number. If they are not here, they did not do them, did not pass, or have been done in the last 2-3 weeks and have not posted yet. So, if the puppies are here already so should the elbow clearance.

- Heart by a cardiologist at or after 1 year. These may or may not show online. unlike x-rays that must be submitted and evaluated for grading, the examiner makes the desicion at the time of the exam and marks it on the form. So, it is possible to have the clearence "hard copy" if the breeder chooses not submit it to OFFA for recording. Here is a thread that shows you what they look like in hard copy http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/71378-what-clearances-look-like.html. If this is the case ask to see it and get a copy if you buy the puppy. Practitioner exams are not acceptable. We have some serious heart issues in the breed like SAS that can not be detected by your every day vet. Specialist designations are no longer acceptable. I am not sure of the date of change but it would not be conserning to see Specialist back in the great grand parent generation or if the dad is a sire who's seamen was frozen a couple of decades ago. It would not be valid on dogs that are current.

-Eyes by a OFFA or CERF ophthalmologist every year. Our COE recently changed to state that breeding dogs should be checked every year for life. This is new and most breeders are now working toward this but it has been comon in the past to stop testing once a breeding career is over. Because eye health can change rapidly and we have Pigmentary Uveitis in the breed you need to see an exam with in the last 12 months for your puppies parents. This test is also like the heart in that the examiner makes the pass/fail desicion at the time of the exam and fills in the report so, if the breeder does not submit it the result will not show on OFFA. If not, ask to see it.

There is a ton of work that goes into selecting the right breeder and right puppy for you. Make sure you are looking at all the pieces that are important to you.

Temperment, health testing, aptitude for what you want to do with your puppy, competiton, structure, report with the breeder, cleanliness, and socialization and all very important pieces to the well bred puppy puzzle that makes for a beautiful dog that will be a family member for years.

It is well worth the time and research you invest.


----------



## ziggy3339

That's fine. I've been really uncomfortable with people looking into my own personal information anyway. I felt pressured. I cannot seem to get across that I am happy with my acquisition from this breeder, feel they are excellent, etc. It seemed as though people were attacking them instead of calling them up and asking directly. I understand the need to acquire information and was attempting to help someone who's looking for a good breeder. That's how it started.Then the suspicious ones began to appear...this breeder didn't deserve it, works very hard and I'd looked for 1 1/2 years to find them before purchasing so I wouldn't make some foolish mistake. I didn't buy for any reason other than a pet. Not for breeding, not for show, not for anything "fancy". I just wanted her to be healthy and happy for a good life. So thanks for your good energy put forth but the ancestry thing can stop now. Appreciate your good will. Have a great day filled with love.


----------



## Mr Big

*Eagle Ridge Review / Dennis Williams*

Good Day, When writing a review for Eagle Ridge's dogs several very important thoughts come to mind.
Dog Quality: Dennis ensures through careful breeding and lineage tracking there will be no inherited genetic defects, and all dogs a vet certified.
Expense: If the initial cost of the puppy might seem expensive, wait until your first vet bill, or second, or third, from a cheaper less selective breeder. The initial expense for a puppy isn't just for a puppy, it is for the very carefully controlled breeding, the care given to the preceding generations, and the care given once the puppy is born.
History: Dennis has been involved with the breeding of his dogs as well as the showing of his dogs for many years. His record in the show circles does speak for itself, however if you do have any concerns, just talk to him. I have found him to be a very reasonable and accommodating man.

How do I know all this and Dennis? I originally purchased two dogs from him in 2004. Emril and yes, Yukon. A work transfer led me to board the dogs with Dennis indefinitely. Dennis began and continued to show Yukon into his stardom. Now I have a 6-year old "puppy" who's father is Yukon. When I last saw Yukon, he was sprawled out on Dennis' couch living the dream.
If you go to the fun pages on Dennis' website, Emril and Yukon are the two swimming with the tennis balls, the two eating the cocoanut, and the two playing in the canvas chair which didn't last much after the picture was taken. 
Healthy, happy, friendly, smart, loyal and many other adjectives describe Dennis' dogs.


----------



## Kmullen

If one is fine with the amount of litters he has a year... Then go for it.


----------



## LJack

Mr Big said:


> Good Day, When writing a review for Eagle Ridge's dogs several very important thoughts come to mind.
> Dog Quality: Dennis ensures through careful breeding and lineage tracking there will be no inherited genetic defects, and all dogs a vet certified.


I always find it interesting when a first post is in regard to a breeder where lack in clearances or clearance recording has been brought up. I hope you sick around a join in on discussions in other areas of the forum. :wavey:

Unfortunatly no breeder can insure there are no inherited genetic defefects. They can do their very best to minimize the chances by using available tests and making concienious decisions. 

As has been brought up before, checking these health tests or clearances are the due diligence process of the educated puppy buyers. 
Your Yukon is one of the dogs that makes the case of reporting test results as critical, so much so, that the GRCA has now included this as part of the COE 
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals 
He only shows as a parent of other dogs with no verifiable clearances himself. He could have heart and eye clearances that have been done but not recorded. He also is reported on K9data with PennHIP which could have be publically recorded on OFFA but is not. So three out of four of the cornerstone clearances may exists and the breeder would have to provide the hard copy reports. But, this dog has no indication what so ever of an elbow clearance. So at this point a puppy buyer looking at Yukon in a pedigree has a definite concern about elbows and no more information than any BYB dog in the paper or in craigslist.

If I where a puppy buyer I would likely move on to a breeder who does have all clearances easily verifiable online.

I am glad you have good and ongoing relationship with this breeder. That is certainly one of the pieces to finding a reputable breeder. I just wish the clearance history of the dogs in his program were transparent and easily verifiable.:gotme:


----------



## CharlieBear80

kfayard said:


> If one is fine with the amount of litters he has a year... Then go for it.


Wait, I missed this, but how many litters per year?


----------



## Kmullen

Rumor has it... That the sad and heart warming video you see on his "dogs at work" page on his website about his 3- legged female will be BRED!!

I have had someone that went to his house and saw TONS of litters and the 3 legged female running around with no prosthetic leg. It is all very sad. Really praying the rumors are not true..


----------



## Tahnee GR

Number of litters really does not concern me, as long as they are properly cared for and socialized. Lack of verifiable clearances however is enough to raise questions, especially since OFA is the only game in town for elbow clearances for dogs in North America.


----------



## Kmullen

Number of litters does bother me... When you have 4 and 5 litters at ONE time... That bothers me! How can one possibly socialize all of those puppies!?


----------



## Tahnee GR

kfayard said:


> Number of litters does bother me... When you have 4 and 5 litters at ONE time... That bothers me! How can one possibly socialize all of those puppies!?


Some breeders have helpers (paid and unpaid) that come in when there are puppies, to socialize and help care for the puppies. It's how some of the big, old kennels did it.

Again, I would judge on results, not numbers alone. If puppies are clean, happy, healthy and well socialized-well, that is the goal.

Assuming of course that all clearances are in line for several generations.


----------



## CharlieBear80

As someone that is not a breeder can I step in here and ask why, regardless of one's capacity to socialize, one might have that many litters in a year?


----------



## Megora

CharlieBear80 said:


> As someone that is not a breeder can I step in here and ask why, regardless of one's capacity to socialize, one might have that many litters in a year?


Because they are committed to the business. This is their livelihood.


----------



## CharlieBear80

Megora said:


> Because they are committed to the business. This is their livelihood.


Hasn't it been agreed upon by pretty much everyone that if breeding dogs is one's livelihood then something is amiss?


----------



## LJack

Why not? If you have quality dogs, have all the health clearances, have the ability to properly house, care for and socialize, include a return clause that prevents your dogs from landing in shelter, why does the number matter? 

How many times have potential puppy buyers lamented the inability to find a responsibly bred puppy or how long the wait is?

Not too far back in history, great pure bred dogs came from huge kennels. I have nothing against reputable high volume breeders. They're are not very common but should never be confused with puppy mills. True they tend to be a function of profit but they still do things in a responsible manner.

Ok, one last thought, having that many litters/dogs actually can hone the eye for the best. They see many more pups more frequently. They also in theory will be able to select only the best and then grow them out keeping only the best in the breeding program. This can allow a large program a quality advantage over infrequent breeders.


----------



## LJack

CharlieBear80 said:


> Hasn't it been agreed upon by pretty much everyone that if breeding dogs is one's livelihood then something is amiss?


There are many who hold that opinion. But, I would not say it is universal.


----------



## Tahnee GR

CharlieBear80 said:


> Hasn't it been agreed upon by pretty much everyone that if breeding dogs is one's livelihood then something is amiss?


Not unless you begin to take shortcuts-not doing all clearances, breeding only to your own stud dog over and over, etc. It is unfortunate but so far I have not seen a for-profit breeder, who does not end up taking shortcuts, usually with clearances and underage breeding.


----------



## Kmullen

And if they don't have hired help? I might be in minority here, but I will never purchase a puppy from a breeder that has that many litters at one time and in kennels. Just not my cup of tea. Especially one that just uses his/her own stud dog. That is a puppy mill IMO. 

So, they could have 20 litters a year and as long as they are clean and clearances are in order... They are reputable? Sorry, that does not set well with me.


----------



## Tahnee GR

CharlieBear80 said:


> Hasn't it been agreed upon by pretty much everyone that if breeding dogs is one's livelihood then something is amiss?


Not unless you begin to take shortcuts-not doing all clearances, breeding only to your own stud dog over and over, etc. It is unfortunate but so far I have not seen a for-profit breeder, who does not end up taking shortcuts, usually with clearances and underage breeding.


----------



## Megora

Tahnee GR said:


> Not unless you begin to take shortcuts-not doing all clearances, breeding only to your own stud dog over and over, etc. It is unfortunate but so far I have not seen a for-profit breeder, who does not end up taking shortcuts, usually with clearances and underage breeding.


Not just that, but taking in dogs of lesser quality for the breeding... 

And the thing that bothers me more than anything else is selling puppies on demand. Basically selling puppies and adult dogs to whoever wants them regardless of them being good homes for the dogs.


----------



## lhowemt

Number of litters and doing it for a business is a huge red flag for me. In so many cases this leads to greeders, it can be hard once they are income to always choose to better the breed. That said a red flag is just a flag, and that digging deeper is necessary.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ziggy3339

*I HAVE a golden from EAGLERIDGE!*



MaddieMagoo said:


> I would pass. Not one mentioning of clearances and two litters at the same time? Seems fishy to me. Where in Florida are you?
> 
> Maybe try contacting the Florida Gulf Coast Golden Retriever Club, Golden Retriever Puppies Florida, Breeders. and seeing if they can refer you to a member of their club.
> 
> To be quite honest, $1,800 may give you a good puppy, depending on the breeder. Most puppies from a REPUTABLE breeder will cost that much. I suggest you read some of the topics listed in this section of the forum on how to read websites, clearances, and how to find the perfect puppy for your family.


Just to let you know up there, I have a golden from EagleRidge Golden Retrievers (born Jan 29, 2013) and she's the best dog I've ever had in my life. Yes, I've loved them all, but this one's different. She's everything my husband and I wanted in a dog…only much much more. Every night we seem to look at her and then at each other and say, "How'd we get so lucky? It feels like we won the lottery!" No, she wasn't the first pick of the litter either. She was second to last. That said, I have to tell you some additional things. The people who own these dogs (they're Disney dogs, you know…and have been in the movies) have helped me tremendously along the way. We needed guidance and every time I had a question there was someone on the other end of the phone, a quick email back to me, etc. Dennis gave me wonderful advice on my dog (after all, he DOES know his dogs and has been doing this for a very long time). She's had no down days, no big issues and is by far the finest looking dog around! I am very picky about things, very picky with doctors, vets, breeders, etc. I took 3 years to get it right. I must say this is the best decision we've ever made (husband agrees with me on this ). It's been a gift from God. So there you have it. Go get yourself that handsome male you want! This is a great place, honest people and they will help you after the deal is done. It's been 1 1/2 years and I still occasionally have a question for Dennis. He still answers lickity split. The man knows his dogs and is as honest as the day is long (in my opinion). Did I mention how utterly HEALTHY and happy she is? Sorry…I know it's the biggest concern and yes, not a day goes by that someone doesn't compliment us on a walk about how they'd like to touch her (and she's the softest dog there is), how beautiful she is (she started to actually "prance" around a few months ago), and the expressions in her face are just too many and too cute to count. She's VERY healthy, VERY smart, VERY happy, VERY calm and pleasant. I did switch her dog food after a year to ZiwiPeak. She loves that stuff and how could I say no?


----------



## K9-Design

I've met some lovely dogs bred by Dennis too. Just be sure to double check all clearances on OFFA.org on both parents, as you should with any breeder.


----------



## ziggy3339

*All the paperwork comes with the dogs*

YAY! Dennis gives (with their dogs) a binder with ALL the paperwork you could want and then some. I was blown away with all we got. Clearances, yes, of course. Like I said, I'm no dummy anymore. I took several YEARS to check everyone out. Includes some people on this very forum who weren't above spreading vicious things about certain breeders that turned out to be just fine. It's like a gossip column I suppose. That said, I highly recommend you call him (like I did), go to his place & take a tour of his dogs, the grounds, the people their, see how they take such loving care (and precautions) of all their dogs and the beautiful surroundings where they live and work. it's inspiring!


----------



## chloemissynapoleon

Skeptical about Eagleridge I have a female golden going on two years from Eagle Ridge has random sleep disorder and I've been finding out from yelp listing to that he is rude. has never returned any messages .

He might've been a good breeder In the past. I am generally very happy with her regardless of the Rare rem sleep disorder rare . She's put on phenobarbital and it seems to work well after a long discovery process and an MRI and spinal tap. Long story but.

Dennis has seem to of gone strictly business and greedy and I don't think the quality is up to par regardless .

Several things i have come across recently make me highly suspicious of his continued breading practices. He tends to thrive on the fact that his dogs have been Disney dogs. I am not hear to bash a breeder or anything but just a warning to all. I would be highly suspicious about him from what I have seen and read.

I do admit feature wise she is beautiful.


----------



## Prism Goldens

The thing about Disney dogs people probably don't realize is that to be a supplier of puppies for movies, one must have LOTS of puppies, and pretty much all the time. I think of dogs used in commercials as way cool opportunities that might come your way as a breeder- but movies? THat's a huge time commitment and would need puppies of all ages all the time to be able to accommodate a filming schedule.


----------



## Kylewatson

*Eagle Ridge Golden Retreiver*

Eagle Ridge Goldens in Polk County are the worst!! Read through all the reviews. There is constant in-breeding and the dogs are very unhealthy. My wife and I purchase a puppy from them and he has been constantly sick for 6 months and then just died from a congenital heart failure. They will not refund the cost of the dog or the vet bills and refuse to even talk about the puppy. 2 other dogs from that litter have also passed away and we just came to find out he is still breeding both parents to sell unhealthy puppies to other un-suspecting people. Please DO NOT use this breeder they are awful and it is not worth the risk!


----------



## Prism Goldens

Kyle, post your dog's pedigree here- if you don't have it, post sire and dam's names, and your dog's registered name. Once it is on k9data, someone will put it up- I will if it's not up by this evening and you've supplied the info- once it is up, put in COD and DOD. Congenital heart failure- was it SAS? If you know the other two people, get them to do the same. the only way to stop this is to put the info out there where people can see it.


----------



## Christianabutz

Please DO NOT BUY AN EAGLE RIDGE GOLDEN!! Dennis and Sharon knowingly sell sick puppies with INHERITED diseases. Personally, I bought a female golden from Eagle Ridge a little over a year ago. Since then my puppy has had nothing but problems. She is 1.5 years old and has already been diagnosed with TWO congenital heart diseases, SAS and DCM. When she was initially diagnosed Dennis requested we take her to another vet to confirm the diagnosis. We paid an additional $1,000 to accommodate Dennis's request... Her diagnosis was confirmed again. Now, Dennis and Sharon refuse to answer my emails or acknowledge the fact our puppy has been handed a life sentence because of their breeding practices. What kind of breeder wouldn't want to help their sick puppy? I am shocked and heartbroken, please don't buy their puppies!! There are plenty of other breeders in the area that breed healthy goldens and stand by their word. Additionally, once you purchase your puppy from Eagle Ridge you will be treated with nothing but hostility. Dennis was SO RUDE in every email exchange we had (the ones he answered). PS: Please look at Eagle Ridge's "warranty" and compare to another breeders. It is extremely obvious from their warranty that they are worried about protecting themselves, not the health of the puppies they profit off of!!

If I could give negative "Stars" I would. Please DO NOT BUY AN EAGLE RIDGE GOLDEN. BUY FROM ANY OTHER BREEDER!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens

I'll offer to you what I did to the last few people who have come here to post about Eagleridge. 
I'm happy to make you a k9data page for your puppy/dog and you can input all the health issues there so that there is a record for those looking @ offspring of your dog's sire and dam... 
And if you have done any testing that can be listed on OFA, it would be worth the $ to do so. 
I'm sorry. 
Dennis used to be a good breeder and he can make a pretty dog- but I haven't seen full clearances in years and have heard some tales like yours. FL IS a lemon law state- which he should have given you a copy of when you bought your puppy- but you only have a year. A diagnosed SAS CAN be listed on OFA for $15 (or it may be free for a fail- I think it is) and that would be the right thing to do. www.ofa.org


----------



## ziggy3339

Prism Goldens said:


> I'll offer to you what I did to the last few people who have come here to post about Eagleridge.
> I'm happy to make you a k9data page for your puppy/dog and you can input all the health issues there so that there is a record for those looking @ offspring of your dog's sire and dam...
> And if you have done any testing that can be listed on OFA, it would be worth the $ to do so.
> I'm sorry.
> Dennis used to be a good breeder and he can make a pretty dog- but I haven't seen full clearances in years and have heard some tales like yours. FL IS a lemon law state- which he should have given you a copy of when you bought your puppy- but you only have a year. A diagnosed SAS CAN be listed on OFA for $15 (or it may be free for a fail- I think it is) and that would be the right thing to do. www.ofa.org


This is why this page is ****. It is filled with lies about breeders. Sheer hateful lies. I have met these people, purchased from them and will continue to do so. Why? These are posts from hate filled jealous people (probably breeders themselves actually) who come here to dissuade others with ill will.
My dogs have NEVER been sick in their lives! These are used as Golden’s in the Disney movies (and other places), they’re show dogs and , it’s apparent like every other business today (it seems) it’s cut throat. Very sad, but true. 
They have a beautiful place , it took me 4 years to even find this top notch breeder (we had to save up for our first dog) and our experience has been nothing less than sterling. I was actually looking for a cream, English or white Golden because I thought they’d be healthier but this came along, it’s within driving distance (still within our state anyway) so I took a trip to check them out in person before making a commitment, after the birth and then to pick up our first one. We were greeted at the gates by a group of the happiest (quietest) dogs ever! Then we were given a tour of the grounds (it’s an impressive big place in the country). The dogs are gorgeous, health precautions everywhere and plenty of staff taking extremely good care of them. They have a wonderful vet even! When we picked up our dog we were given a notebook just for her with full instructions on things I’d never thought about as well as all her paperwork, the vet examinations, everything.
I suppose, when you’re the best...it brings out the worst in others. I’m glad I happened to notice this thread in my emails today. I don’t come on here much anymore as I found it’s not a reliable source and is mostly gossip that isn’t reliable for honest exchange. Too bad. But now you know the truth. If you’re looking for honesty, I’d research somewhere else. This can be a place where lies are spread...why? I don’t know, don’t care anymore. It’s the internet with a lot of crazy people, I guess. Again, my dog was given all her shots , everything, paperwork...health credentials, signed...her parents were / are sterling. If you ever see a golden in a Disney movie it’s probably from her family ....and that, my friends, is likely why others just can NOT tolerate the competition. Peace be with you. Enjoy your new puppy. We won the lottery with EagleRidge Golden’s.


----------



## Prism Goldens

put your $$ where your mouth is- who are your dog's sire and dam and what was your dog's DOB. I am MORE than happy to admit it if I missed a litter with full clearances there. 
Otherwise, assume you don't know what it is the breeding should hold and therefore don't know what is missing.

It is never pleasant to hear that your dog came from a breeder who isn't doing all he can to keep puppies healthy.

And I am sure it even more unpleasant for the poster to be called a liar - her dog has a SAS and could drop dead at any time. So- kinda thinking you owe her an apology.


----------



## SheetsSM

Prism Goldens said:


> put your $$ where your mouth is- who are your dog's sire and dam and what was your dog's DOB. I am MORE than happy to admit it if I missed a litter with full clearances there.
> Otherwise, assume you don't know what it is the breeding should hold and therefore don't know what is missing.
> 
> It is never pleasant to hear that your dog came from a breeder who isn't doing all he can to keep puppies healthy.
> 
> And I am sure it even more unpleasant for the poster to be called a liar - her dog has a SAS and could drop dead at any time. So- kinda thinking you owe her an apology.


Taking a quick walk down memory lane on the forum, Sophie is out of Jeter x Savannah born 29 Jan 2013. Who I assume is Eagleridge Stormy Pt's Knockin Them Out The Park x Eagleridge's Little Miss Magic. Holes exist in the clearances regardless what Sophie's owner cares to believe as it's apparent from the posts going back to 2013 that the fact that the breeder has a plethora of puppies (it was previously mentioned there were 40+ dogs on site) to offer up for Disney movies trumps any other information provided...lather rinse repeat.


----------



## K9-Design

Frankly I haven't seen Dennis in the show ring in probably 5 years. 
Clearances are spotty at best.


----------



## Jessjack

ziggy3339 said:


> This is why this page is ****. It is filled with lies about breeders. Sheer hateful lies. I have met these people, purchased from them and will continue to do so. Why? These are posts from hate filled jealous people (probably breeders themselves actually) who come here to dissuade others with ill will.
> My dogs have NEVER been sick in their lives! These are used as Golden’s in the Disney movies (and other places), they’re show dogs and , it’s apparent like every other business today (it seems) it’s cut throat. Very sad, but true.
> They have a beautiful place , it took me 4 years to even find this top notch breeder (we had to save up for our first dog) and our experience has been nothing less than sterling. I was actually looking for a cream, English or white Golden because I thought they’d be healthier but this came along, it’s within driving distance (still within our state anyway) so I took a trip to check them out in person before making a commitment, after the birth and then to pick up our first one. We were greeted at the gates by a group of the happiest (quietest) dogs ever! Then we were given a tour of the grounds (it’s an impressive big place in the country). The dogs are gorgeous, health precautions everywhere and plenty of staff taking extremely good care of them. They have a wonderful vet even! When we picked up our dog we were given a notebook just for her with full instructions on things I’d never thought about as well as all her paperwork, the vet examinations, everything.
> I suppose, when you’re the best...it brings out the worst in others. I’m glad I happened to notice this thread in my emails today. I don’t come on here much anymore as I found it’s not a reliable source and is mostly gossip that isn’t reliable for honest exchange. Too bad. But now you know the truth. If you’re looking for honesty, I’d research somewhere else. This can be a place where lies are spread...why? I don’t know, don’t care anymore. It’s the internet with a lot of crazy people, I guess. Again, my dog was given all her shots , everything, paperwork...health credentials, signed...her parents were / are sterling. If you ever see a golden in a Disney movie it’s probably from her family ....and that, my friends, is likely why others just can NOT tolerate the competition. Peace be with you. Enjoy your new puppy. We won the lottery with EagleRidge Golden’s.


Calm down please. It's great that you have a healthy, lovely dog that you are happy with. However, please remember that facts are different from opinions. The facts are that some people have had documented problems with their puppies and that not all clearances have been done on the breeding stock. I am sure that even the best breeders with the best intentions occasionally have litters with puppies who have serious problems. That is why a good breeder will honor his/her guarantee and replace an unhealthy puppy or return the purchase price of that puppy. No breeder can say with absolute certainty that all their puppies will be without problems. That is why puppies are sold with guarantees. Has the breeder honored his guarantee? That info is not clear from the posts. 

The forum provides help for people looking for dogs or dealing with questions. Forum users can find information on where to check for clearances - places like k9data and OFA. This clearance information can help a puppy buyer make informed decisions about which puppy they want to buy. I think the site is very useful. Most of the people on the forum are not breeders, some are exhibitors of dogs or participate in other dog activities such as obedience or agility. What we forum users have in common is a great love for Goldens and a desire to help each other and share our knowledge where it applies. We are not jealous and we are not here to give false info about anyone, or to try to sell puppies. Of course, each of us thinks that our dog is the most wonderful dog in the world! 

I have had purebred dogs (first Newfies and then Goldens) since I was a teenager, and now I am a senior citizen. I have shown, bred, trained, and even judged dogs, but I never stop learning new things and the forum is very helpful to me. Some posts I take with a grain of salt, and I do not agree with everything I read, but I do find it very helpful. Best of luck to you with your wonderful dog.


----------



## ziggy3339

K9-Design said:


> Frankly I haven't seen Dennis in the show ring in probably 5 years.
> Clearances are spotty at best.


Is this a forum for only show dogs? Are you a breeder? Is that your beef with EagleRidge Golden’s? Haha...well, that’s not my world and the venom you’ve spoken is shameful. My last dog will be 7 in January. She’s never been sick. Not once. In fact, a guy even came here from National Geographic to take pictures of her (long story and because it has nothing to do with money I’m sure you’re not interested ). She’s gorgeous. Dennis provides ALL the paperwork and THEN some, unlimited support, generous with his time, etc. So if he’s no longer showing then stop coming here, spreading lies (and they ARE lies). The ONUS is on you to provide proof of anything, not him! You’re the accuser. This makes me sick. I’m only coming back here to tell you it’s disgusting how innocent ? people get attacked on this forum by people who carry hate in their hearts. You’re the one who’s suspicious, I already know this gentle hearted breeder...and he deserves respect for his outstanding dogs, his superior care of them and his knowledge. Enough said. I’m going to play with dogs....and if you attack my breeder again I’ll come back asking YOU to provide proof! Otherwise, I’m on a high plain of existence. Hoping your life gets in a less vicious place , that you can vow to stop your incessant lies, be happy with whatever you have and realize this is not about war...and that even you might learn to evolve into kindness. May God come into your heart. ❤


----------



## Prism Goldens

Again Ziggy - your dog's sire and dam registered names? 
I'd love it if there were all 4 core clearances on OFA for both. Not divulging them just makes it obvious they are not likely to be there.


----------



## Megora

Marian, I've seen pictures of your dog. She's pretty? Very least, you can tell she's loved and well cared for. I would not look at her and assume she's badly bred. 

But having a good looking dog is not the only thing that is important when supporting a breeder. If that were all, there would be no criticism of puppy mills at all. We would be all like, "yeah, go breed that dog!" 

But anyway what people have been saying and you are attacking them for it (that's not Christian behavior, btw) is the breeder needs to have full clearances done before breeding the dogs. Full clearances should be POSTED on OFA. There is no handshake wink wink thing about OFA clearances if they are sent in and posted publicly. If they are not there, they were either not done or the dog failed hips and elbows. 

The thing about the breeder having 40 dogs or whatnot - is concerning, because we all know of breeders who were run out of the business of dog breeding for doing exactly that. 

Micki Gabriel here in Michigan was a very nice person. She took care of her puppy people. She produced beautiful dogs who had the best temperaments. In her case, people started cutting her off because she literally bred anything to anything and shipped full registration puppies to anywhere. You had a lot of good breeders who had their lines dragged through the mud because this woman sold full registration puppies to backyard breeders and puppy mills. 

You had health problems creeping into what she bred because she bred ANYTHING to ANYTHING.

And she did this because being outside all the clubs and not showing dogs or anything, she did not have to get along with anyone. And the further away from the clubs she got, the worse that things got with how she bred, bred, bred, and sold to anyone and everyone.

And right through the end - she still had puppy people who had very positive things to say about her. She was very supportive of them. Heck, she got full clearances on all her breeding dogs. And if puppy people had problems, she went the extra step to support them. 

She still had people who were upset and angry when she was run out of business. And I mean on the other side, you had people who wanted her thrown into jail.

Being nice and having good customer service doesn't wipe away all the other stuff.

When nobody was visiting - you had dogs kept in deplorable conditions or neglected. 

And again, keep in mind - she did the same that this EagleRidge person did as far as having 40 breeding dogs - with multiple multiple litters at a time. 

You clearly are besotted with how Dennis Williams runs things, the guy himself, his business, his dogs, etc... That's literally the only imaginable reason why you have elected yourself as his primary numero uno public defender while you attack everyone and accuse them of lies and jealousy and whatever else.

What people are saying though hasn't got anything to do with emotions or opinions. It's cold black and white facts.

If clearances are done - they will posted on OFA. That's all.

And other thing is different ad agencies take on dogs all over the place. It's not always a sign of star quality. It's sometimes having the right connections. And so on. Many people here had their dogs in commercials or ads or other things. <= My youngest pup had an opportunity to be in a big commercial and that was literally just because I was a friend of somebody looking for a well-trained golden pup. And fwiw, I turned it down because it would conflicted with my work schedule and my dogs do not go anywhere without me. That would have paid a lot of nice money, fwiw.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

Megora said:


> And she did this because being outside all the clubs and not showing dogs or anything, she did not have to get along with anyone. And the further away from the clubs she got, the worse that things got with how she bred, bred, bred, and sold to anyone and everyone.
> 
> And right through the end - she still had puppy people who had very positive things to say about her. She was very supportive of them. Heck, she got full clearances on all her breeding dogs. And if puppy people had problems, she went the extra step to support them.


I know nothing about the breeder you guys are discussing, but ^^^^ is so true. This is where we went wrong with our last breeder. We found Moe's breeder through recommendations in the field community. I was on a long wait list with a different breeder and his pedigree shared a few dogs with the one I was waiting on. It all looked right and the clearances were in place. The problem is that the breeder has been out of the game for quite some time. He still owned many dogs, but was no longer competing, judging, or active in the community. Out of Moe's litter I know there are 3 dogs with problems. I don't think anything that happened was deliberate. When people stop being active with their dogs and just keep breeding I think you need to be very cautious. I'm not saying it will always be a bad situation, but it was for us. If breeders are performing repeat breeding's on their own dogs over and over it causes me to question it. Before I bought Moe I would have been quicker to think that if you had two good dogs, that had produced proven winners, why not?? Needless to say that is not my way of thinking now.

I always feel bad when I say things like this because we love Moe and he is a truly great pet. He just wasn't intended to only be a pet, and I didn't intend to spend a small fortune to get him through his first year. When puppy buyers end up with a genetic problem in a really young dog it is devastating for them. We all need to at least be respectful of their situation. Moe's breeder has a very loyal following and has produced some great dogs. He also told me to put Moe to sleep..... I bet they wouldn't like to be on the receiving end of that phone conversation with a 7 month old Golden sitting in their lap.


----------



## K9-Design

ziggy3339 said:


> Is this a forum for only show dogs?


No but that is the only venue Dennis competed in (as opposed to obedience, field, etc) so it's germain to the conversation. 



> Are you a breeder?


No I am not. I only own boys. Hard to make puppies with only males. 



> Is that your beef with EagleRidge Golden’s? Haha...well, that’s not my world and the venom you’ve spoken is shameful. My last dog will be 7 in January. She’s never been sick. Not once. In fact, a guy even came here from National Geographic to take pictures of her (long story and because it has nothing to do with money I’m sure you’re not interested ). She’s gorgeous. Dennis provides ALL the paperwork and THEN some, unlimited support, generous with his time, etc. So if he’s no longer showing then stop coming here, spreading lies (and they ARE lies). The ONUS is on you to provide proof of anything, not him! You’re the accuser. This makes me sick. I’m only coming back here to tell you it’s disgusting how innocent ? people get attacked on this forum by people who carry hate in their hearts. You’re the one who’s suspicious, I already know this gentle hearted breeder...and he deserves respect for his outstanding dogs, his superior care of them and his knowledge. Enough said. I’m going to play with dogs....and if you attack my breeder again I’ll come back asking YOU to provide proof! Otherwise, I’m on a high plain of existence. Hoping your life gets in a less vicious place , that you can vow to stop your incessant lies, be happy with whatever you have and realize this is not about war...and that even you might learn to evolve into kindness. May God come into your heart. ❤



BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH

Listen, I've known Dennis since the late nineties. I agree, he can be very charming and friendly. His dogs are very pretty. He has earned many AKC championships on his dogs. 

As for proof of him not showing, well I suppose I could pull up every catalog of every show in Florida in the past five years and show it to you, but frankly I don't have the interest. 

We CAN show dogs he has bred that do NOT have the four core clearances listed in the ONLY verifiable health database for purebred dogs. The value of these records is not opinion or guesswork, it's how we in the purebred dog world do business. Dennis HAS bred dogs who have failed clearances or have not been tested, which is VERY STRONGLY against what we as fellow golden breeders/owners/exhibitors recommend and encourage and indeed is against the GRCA Code of Ethics. He may have had good reason for doing this, and that is his prerogative. It is not best breeding practices though. 

I have a good friend who is a vet in the central Florida area and has treated Eagle Ridge dogs with genetic disease. NO BREEDER IS IMMUNE to producing a dog with health issues BUT when you cut corners on clearances....you increase your risk of problems happening. Unless you keep every puppy you breed, you are passing this risk on to unsuspecting buyers.


----------



## bosmom2

My daughter has a 3 year old golden male from Eagleridge in Polk City, FL. He is healthy, happy, very smart, and sooooo handsome! Her dad and I fell in love with him and we were hooked! I had to buy my own golden puppy from Eagleridge. My male golden is almost two and is also healthy, happy, very smart, and beautiful. I have never researched dogs or puppies and just bought from Eagleridge because a friend told us how awesome their golden dog was from there. Since then I discovered your forum, after looking for answers on the dog flu, ( a friend's puppy passed the flu to mine, my golden puppy recovered). I have never researched dogs or puppies but I can tell you both our male golden retrievers are amazing and could easily be show dogs, as beautiful and healthy as they are. After weeks of consistent training on our part, both are well behaved and smart enough to be therapy dogs if wanted.
Other than a thank you, I have not needed or contacted Eagleridge since we brought them home, our 2 male golden retrievers are simple family dogs and we couldn't be happier. I'm glad I did not read your forum prior to buying our golden retrievers, they have already brought us sooo much love, laughter, and happiness!


----------



## Cypresswilder

Reviving this thread to say I will definitely not ever recommend this breeder. I don’t understand how Ziggy can legitimately attack and insult people who say their dogs are sick? Anyways I haven’t had personal interactions with the breeder himself but I have unfortunately met one of his dogs. Massive, over done male. Has had surgery for elbow or hip dysplasia, I can’t remember right now. Not to mention it tried to attack mine and my friends service dog at Disney world. My service dog being a puppy at the time. They facts are right in your face and you are CHOSING to ignore them because YOU had a good experience. It’s great you love your dog, just because she came from a terrible breeder doesn’t mean you have to stop loving her. I have an 80 dollar chow and I’m on my way to get a show quality chow pup. Doesn’t mean I suddenly hate my dog because I found out she’s byb.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Nor should anyone, suddenly hate their dog because it came from a BYB/unethical breeder... Ziggy's one dog's parentage is posted on #125 response on this thread- and regardless of how impressed Ziggy is with a puppy packet of paperwork, all the minimal clearances are not done on her Sophie's parents. We're all glad Ziggy is happy w her dog, but this breeder hasn't had full clearances on all his breeding animals for eons. And any purchase there is riskier than it would be if the CoE clearances were in place, naturally. I groom a couple of his produce- SMH is all I can say about the temperaments and who knows on health, owner has never been able to find the paperwork to tell me parentage other than these two boys came from Dennis.


ziggy3339 said:


> Is this a forum for only show dogs? Are you a breeder? Is that your beef with EagleRidge Golden’s? Haha...well, that’s not my world and the venom you’ve spoken is shameful. My last dog will be 7 in January. She’s never been sick. Not once. In fact, a guy even came here from National Geographic to take pictures of her (long story and because it has nothing to do with money I’m sure you’re not interested ). She’s gorgeous. Dennis provides ALL the paperwork and THEN some, unlimited support, generous with his time, etc. So if he’s no longer showing then stop coming here, spreading lies (and they ARE lies). The ONUS is on you to provide proof of anything, not him! You’re the accuser. This makes me sick. I’m only coming back here to tell you it’s disgusting how innocent ? people get attacked on this forum by people who carry hate in their hearts. You’re the one who’s suspicious, I already know this gentle hearted breeder...and he deserves respect for his outstanding dogs, his superior care of them and his knowledge. Enough said. I’m going to play with dogs....and if you attack my breeder again I’ll come back asking YOU to provide proof! Otherwise, I’m on a high plain of existence. Hoping your life gets in a less vicious place , that you can vow to stop your incessant lies, be happy with whatever you have and realize this is not about war...and that even you might learn to evolve into kindness. May God come into your heart. ❤


Unfortunately, Ziggy isn't able to tell the difference between lies and truth. All the proof best practices are not being followed is posted in this thread, as well as the proof that there are sick dogs being produced. It's nice to have a pretty dog, of course- but a health dog is worth so much more. No one is attacking anyone, just posting the well documented truth. I dk a single good breeder in FL who is envious of Eagleridge.


----------



## Cypresswilder

Prism Goldens said:


> Nor should anyone, suddenly hate their dog because it came from a BYB/unethical breeder... Ziggy's one dog's parentage is posted on #125 response on this thread- and regardless of how impressed Ziggy is with a puppy packet of paperwork, all the minimal clearances are not done on her Sophie's parents. We're all glad Ziggy is happy w her dog, but this breeder hasn't had full clearances on all his breeding animals for eons. And any purchase there is riskier than it would be if the CoE clearances were in place, naturally. I groom a couple of his produce- SMH is all I can say about the temperaments and who knows on health, owner has never been able to find the paperwork to tell me parentage other than these two boys came from Dennis.
> 
> Unfortunately, Ziggy isn't able to tell the difference between lies and truth. All the proof best practices are not being followed is posted in this thread, as well as the proof that there are sick dogs being produced. It's nice to have a pretty dog, of course- but a health dog is worth so much more. No one is attacking anyone, just posting the well documented truth. I dk a single good breeder in FL who is envious of Eagleridge.


That hating bit was actually for Ziggy. She sounds like we’re trying to force her to admit her dog is bad dog or something. Which is totally incorrect. Her breeder is just not good. But she can very clearly still love her dog that’s not the point of bringing these things to life. And using the dogs in a Disney movie especially Air buddies shouldn’t be a selling point. Anyways people should absolutely avoid this breeder. So many amazing breeders in FL. Why go here :/


----------



## ziggy3339

ziggy3339 said:


> Is this a forum for only show dogs? Are you a breeder? Is that your beef with EagleRidge Golden’s? Haha...well, that’s not my world and the venom you’ve spoken is shameful. My last dog will be 7 in January. She’s never been sick. Not once. In fact, a guy even came here from National Geographic to take pictures of her (long story and because it has nothing to do with money I’m sure you’re not interested ). She’s gorgeous. Dennis provides ALL the paperwork and THEN some, unlimited support, generous with his time, etc. So if he’s no longer showing then stop coming here, spreading lies (and they ARE lies). The ONUS is on you to provide proof of anything, not him! You’re the accuser. This makes me sick. I’m only coming back here to tell you it’s disgusting how innocent ? people get attacked on this forum by people who carry hate in their hearts. You’re the one who’s suspicious, I already know this gentle hearted breeder...and he deserves respect for his outstanding dogs, his superior care of them and his knowledge. Enough said. I’m going to play with dogs....and if you attack my breeder again I’ll come back asking YOU to provide proof! Otherwise, I’m on a high plain of existence. Hoping your life gets in a less vicious place , that you can vow to stop your incessant lies, be happy with whatever you have and realize this is not about war...and that even you might learn to evolve into kindness. May God come into your heart. ❤


So…just wanted to note that EagleRidge Golden’s are not only shown, but they are the chosen Disney dogs for the movies ! We got our dog from their, went to inspect their place first, & they are the best place ever! Ours is 8 yrs old, has never been sick & we are thinking of one or two more now. People, I’ve found here , are viciously jealous & have told untruths (lies) about EagleRidge Golden’s. They are the cremé de la cremé of breeders for those who want only the best. The only downside is their location is Florida.


----------



## Megora

ziggy3339 said:


> So…just wanted to note that EagleRidge Golden’s are not only shown, but they are the chosen Disney dogs for the movies ! We got our dog from their, went to inspect their place first, & they are the best place ever! Ours is 8 yrs old, has never been sick & we are thinking of one or two more now. People, I’ve found here , are viciously jealous & have told untruths (lies) about EagleRidge Golden’s. They are the cremé de la cremé of breeders for those who want only the best. The only downside is their location is Florida.


What are the untruths?

Do they actually get clearances on their breeding dogs?

Why would somebody be jealous... of a breeder that does not get health clearances on their breeding stock and has not for years? 

Am actually curious if you know the answers to this or care since this thread history shows you come back every so often to post the same regardless of responses. 

I don't personally hold active showing against breeders. But barest min requirement for breeding any dog should be making sure they have all 4 core clearances on them, their parents, their grandparents, and going back a few generations now (back to early 2000's when elbows were added to the list of required clearances). If that is skimped, that is a serious issue which gets compounded every generation bred without those clearances.


----------



## LJack

ziggy3339 said:


> So…just wanted to note that EagleRidge Golden’s are not only shown, but they are the chosen Disney dogs for the movies ! We got our dog from their, went to inspect their place first, & they are the best place ever! Ours is 8 yrs old, has never been sick & we are thinking of one or two more now. People, I’ve found here , are viciously jealous & have told untruths (lies) about EagleRidge Golden’s. They are the cremé de la cremé of breeders for those who want only the best. The only downside is their location is Florida.


It is clear that you are happy with your dog which great and I am happy for you. It is also clear your experience is based on emotion as are your attacks on the forum members.

I have no vicious jealousy and don’t lie.

Here are verifiable facts - 
This breeder does not complete the appropriate health certifications for the us AKA they don’t follow the GRCA code of ethics.





GRCA Code of Ethics - Golden Retriever Club of America







grca.org













As of today not a single male (stud dog) has the health certifications that meet those basic health certifications.

EAGLERIDGE RIDING SHOTGUN WITH HUTCH - Missing an up to date eye certification. He is the closest to having appropriate health certifications and shows that they do know what certifications to do and how to do them.








Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Use our advanced search tool to find information and reports by registration number, animal name, breed, special programs, report type and more.




www.ofa.org





EAGLERIDGE'S CAPTAIN JACK SPARROW - Missing hip, elbow and eye certifications.








Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Use our advanced search tool to find information and reports by registration number, animal name, breed, special programs, report type and more.




www.ofa.org





EAGLERIDGE'S DEJA VU ALL OVER AGAIN - Missing hip and elbow certification. Heart certification is deficient since it was not done by a cardiologist. Eye certification is no longer valid because it is expired.








Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Use our advanced search tool to find information and reports by registration number, animal name, breed, special programs, report type and more.




www.ofa.org





EAGLERIDGE'S PEARL OF THE ORIENT II - Missing hip and elbow certifications. Heart certification is deficient since it was not done by a cardiologist. Eye certification is no longer valid because it is expired.








Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Use our advanced search tool to find information and reports by registration number, animal name, breed, special programs, report type and more.




www.ofa.org





EAGLERIDGES SON OF THE STARS HEIR TO THE OCEAN - Underage boy so he cannot have hip or elbow certifications. Missing a heart certification by cardiologist. Eye certification is no longer valid because it is expired.








Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Use our advanced search tool to find information and reports by registration number, animal name, breed, special programs, report type and more.




www.ofa.org





Between all five male dogs currently list on their site, not a single one meets the health certification standards. If they truly did have those health certifications they would be verifiable online as OFA will always automatically post passing/normal results. When certifications are missing, there are only three possible reasons:
1. the dog was never tested
2. The dog failed certification due to a status like dysplasia that should not be bred. 
3. For eyes and heart only - the breeder chose not to pay the pittance ($15 or less) to have the result publicly recorded.


----------



## LJack

ziggy3339 said:


> So…just wanted to note that EagleRidge Golden’s are not only shown, but they are the chosen Disney dogs for the movies!


I wanted to address this separately from the health stuff.

When movies are looking for dogs, especially puppies, they need a breeder that will be able to provide a constant stream of puppies that are close in appearance to maintain continuity in shooting schedules.

That means movie houses choose high volume commercial kennels. 

A lot of pet families do not feel comfortable supporting the type of businesses that can provide the number of puppies in a year that a movie house would be drawn to. If that is a good fit for, great go for it especially if you also don’t particularly care that this breeder also doesn’t meet the health certification standards in our country.


----------



## KerberosT

I have a golden from Eagleridge who was born 10/8/13 from a litter Levi “Forever in Blue Jeans” and I’ve honestly forgotten the dam. He is a beautiful dog, very good temperament, and intelligent. He also has congenital renal dysplasia that was passed on by one of his parents. His SDMA reading was off the charts, the vet had never seen a number that high (26). So yeah I’d say even though your dog may be beautiful and intelligent, it doesn’t mean that they were bred ethically and with the care they deserve. And I agree, pumping out Disney dogs isn’t the brag they think it is. I don’t regret my dog, he has been a source of strength for me, but ******* do I wish he was the well bred dog my family thought they were purchasing for me. (Also the “warranty” being based off of purchasing Life’s Abundance since they get a kick back from it was a big red flag).


----------

